# Safari not working!!



## Mrjamieson (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi there...

i thought MAC's were invisible but apparently not. Every time i try to open Safari it comes up with an error. It never opens now so i have had to use Google Chrome. The whole laptop just doesn't seem as fast as what it used to be. As i use my laptop a lot for work related projects i would be grateful if someone could assist me or give me advice etc. I have no idea what to do to fix it 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mrjamieson (Jul 22, 2012)

If someone could help me it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

How about more info?

Version of Safari, OS X? Which Mac?

If you hold the shift key while starting Safari, does it start?

If not, start /Applications/Utitlities/Console.
Leave running, start Safari, go back to Console application above and look at log output for clues. (usually an extension or plugin)


----------



## Mrjamieson (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi unfortunately i don't know how to tell which version of safari i have and i don't know what OS X means? It is a Macbook Pro bought about a year ago if that helps?

The laptop has become quite slow recently so im thinking it may have viruses. Is that possible?

I did what you said in regards to the console application but i'm not savy with computers so i don't really know what i am looking at when the report comes up.

The error that comes up every time i try to open Safari states that 'Safari quit unexpectedly' and then gives me a long report which is as follow...

Process: Safari [6324]
Path: /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
Identifier: com.apple.Safari
Version: 8.0.3 (10600.3.18)
Build Info: WebBrowser-7600003018000000~1
Code Type: X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process: ??? [1]
Responsible: Safari [6324]
User ID: 501

Date/Time: 2015-02-08 22:14:09.314 +0000
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.10.2 (14C109)
Report Version: 11
Anonymous UUID: B35526C7-BA7B-05D2-D175-4694D66F8659

Sleep/Wake UUID: 30BCBE4D-6B42-4236-833E-AA9CBEC6B7D8

Time Awake Since Boot: 89000 seconds
Time Since Wake: 510 seconds

Crashed Thread: 13

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x0000000000000020

External Modification Warnings:
Thread creation by external task.

VM Regions Near 0x20:
--> 
__TEXT 000000010bf7a000-000000010bf7b000 [ 4K] r-x/rwx SM=COW /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari

Application Specific Information:
dyld: in dlopen()
Process Model:
Multiple Web Processes

Thread 0:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9155d51a semaphore_wait_trap + 10
1 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff90264c55 _dispatch_semaphore_wait_slow + 213
2 libxpc.dylib 0x00007fff90ab27d1 xpc_connection_send_message_with_reply_sync + 200
3 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff864713f8 -[CFPrefsPlistSource sendRequestNewDataMessage:toConnection:error:] + 88
4 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff86470b28 __50-[CFPrefsPlistSource alreadylocked_requestNewData]_block_invoke + 152
5 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8646887b _CFPrefsWithDaemonConnection + 331
6 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff86470a3e -[CFPrefsPlistSource alreadylocked_requestNewData] + 254
7 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff862f0c80 _copyValueForKey + 208
8 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff862f0b83 -[CFPrefsPlistSource copyValueForKey:] + 51
9 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff86319420 ___CFPreferencesCopyValueWithContainer_block_invoke + 32
10 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff862efa85 +[CFPrefsSource withSourceForIdentifier:user:byHost:containererform:] + 1045
11 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff863193bc _CFPreferencesCopyValueWithContainer + 236
12 com.apple.AOSAccounts 0x00007fff8c052ad1 MMCopyLoggedInAccount + 76
13 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8c2d8cd6 -[CloudTabStore _refreshCloudTabsSupported] + 238
14 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8c2d663e -[CloudTabStore init] + 290
15 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8c2d6500 +[CloudTabStore sharedCloudTabStore] + 62
16 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8c51ccb5 -[ToolbarController initWithBrowserWindowController:] + 1701
17 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8c29170a -[BrowserWindowControllerMac windowDidLoad] + 727
18 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8f1fae07 -[NSWindowController _windowDidLoad] + 586
19 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8c59f69e -[WindowController _windowDidLoad] + 43
20 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8f1e1e12 -[NSWindowController window] + 110
21 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8c2921a8 -[BrowserWindowControllerMac showWindow:] + 66
22 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8f2a7f1a -[NSDocument showWindows] + 93
23 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8f2a6a49 -[NSDocumentController openUntitledDocumentAndDisplay:error:] + 470
24 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8f2a6834 -[NSDocumentController newDocument:] + 36
25 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8c289830 +[BrowserWindowControllerMac reopen] + 256
26 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8c196fbf -[AppController applicationOpenUntitledFile:] + 22
27 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8f1dc14a -[NSApplication _doOpenUntitled] + 424
28 com.apple.AppKit  0x00007fff8f115741 __58-[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleAEOpenEvent:]_block_invoke + 252
29 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8f4208f9 __97-[NSDocumentController(NSInternal) _autoreopenDocumentsIgnoringExpendable:withCompletionHandler:]_block_invoke_3 + 140
30 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8f4202f1 -[NSDocumentController(NSInternal) _autoreopenDocumentsIgnoringExpendable:withCompletionHandler:] + 798
31 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8efbd7a6 -[NSApplication _reopenWindowsAsNecessaryIncludingRestorableState:registeringAsReady:completionHandler:] + 331
32 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8efbd529 -[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleAEOpenEvent:] + 561
33 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8efbcf75 -[NSApplication(NSAppleEventHandling) _handleCoreEvent:withReplyEvent:] + 244
34 com.apple.Foundation 0x00007fff8fbc91e8 -[NSAppleEventManager dispatchRawAppleEvent:withRawReply:handlerRefCon:] + 290
35 com.apple.Foundation 0x00007fff8fbc9059 _NSAppleEventManagerGenericHandler + 102
36 com.apple.AE 0x00007fff93cd399c aeDispatchAppleEvent(AEDesc const*, AEDesc*, unsigned int, unsigned char*) + 531
37 com.apple.AE 0x00007fff93cd3719 dispatchEventAndSendReply(AEDesc const*, AEDesc*) + 31
38 com.apple.AE 0x00007fff93cd3623 aeProcessAppleEvent + 295
39 com.apple.HIToolbox 0x00007fff8cc85a2e AEProcessAppleEvent + 56
40 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8efb9626 _DPSNextEvent + 2665
41 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8efb8730 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 194
42 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8c201710 -[BrowserApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 246
43 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8efac593 -[NSApplication run] + 594
44 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8ef97a14 NSApplicationMain + 1832
45 libdyld.dylib 0x00007fff894635c9 start + 1

Thread 1:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff91563232 kevent64 + 10
1 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff90260a6a _dispatch_mgr_thread + 52

Thread 2:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9156294a __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ceb40d start_wqthread + 13

Thread 3:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9156294a __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ceb40d start_wqthread + 13

Thread 4:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.WebKit.ServicesController
0 libsystem_platform.dylib 0x00007fff8d0b1fc9 _platform_memmove$VARIANT$Unknown + 41
1 com.apple.CoreGraphics 0x00007fff94dc1983 CGAccessSessionGetBytes + 139
2 com.apple.CoreGraphics 0x00007fff94dc1857 get_pdf_data + 53
3 com.apple.CoreGraphics 0x00007fff94dc17ad CGPDFSourceRefill + 166
4 com.apple.CoreGraphics 0x00007fff94dc16c9 CGPDFSourceRead + 106
5 com.apple.CoreGraphics 0x00007fff94dc135e CGPDFSourceForwardSearch + 208
6 com.apple.CoreGraphics 0x00007fff94dc0e89 pdf_xref_create + 80
7 com.apple.CoreGraphics 0x00007fff94dc0e1f pdf_reader_create + 36
8 com.apple.CoreGraphics 0x00007fff94dc0ca3 pdf_document_create + 158
9 com.apple.CoreGraphics 0x00007fff94dc0bb2 CGPDFDocumentCreateWithProvider + 48
10 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8effb7cf -[_NSPDFDocument initWithData:] + 77
11 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8effb6c7 -[NSPDFImageRep initWithData:] + 155
12 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8effb619 +[NSPDFImageRep imageRepWithData:] + 45
13 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8effb0f0 +[NSImageRep _imageRepsWithContentsOfURL:expandImageContentNow:giveUpOnNetworkURLsWithoutGoodExtensions:] + 1043
14 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8effac81 __51-[NSImageURLReferencingRepProvider representations]_block_invoke + 55
15 com.apple.Foundation 0x00007fff8fbc0d96 _NSFaultInObject + 32
16 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8effac43 -[NSImageURLReferencingRepProvider representations] + 89
17 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8f092663 -[NSImageURLReferencingRepProvider copyWithZone:] + 113
18 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8f490b37 __24-[NSImage copyWithZone:]_block_invoke633 + 52
19 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8f0923d7 -[NSImage copyWithZone:] + 553
20 libobjc.A.dylib 0x00007fff8a28401e objc_setProperty_atomic_copy + 50
21 com.apple.ShareKit 0x00007fff91f84039 +[SHKSharingService descriptionForSharingServiceDict:bundle:itemAttributes:] + 1880
22 com.apple.ShareKit 0x00007fff91f8617f +[SHKSharingService addServicesFromPlugIns:compatibleWithUserDict:toServices:] + 2184
23 com.apple.ShareKit 0x00007fff91f86a37 +[SHKSharingService sharingServicesWithIdentifier:attributes:itemTypes:matchingDictionary:itemAttributes:] + 1826
24 com.apple.ShareKit 0x00007fff91f86fca +[SHKSharingService sharingServicesForItems:mask:] + 894
25 com.apple.AppKit 0x00007fff8f8adb0a +[NSSharingService sharingServicesForItems:mask:] + 69
26 com.apple.WebKit 0x00007fff8b68dce1 ___ZN6WebKit18ServicesController23refreshExistingServicesEb_block_invoke + 191
27 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff90262323 _dispatch_call_block_and_release + 12
28 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff9025dc13 _dispatch_client_callout + 8
29 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff90261365 _dispatch_queue_drain + 1100
30 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff90262ecc _dispatch_queue_invoke + 202
31 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff902606b7 _dispatch_root_queue_drain + 463
32 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff9026efe4 _dispatch_worker_thread3 + 91
33 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ced637 _pthread_wqthread + 729
34 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ceb40d start_wqthread + 13

Thread 5:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9156294a __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ceb40d start_wqthread + 13

Thread 6:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9156294a __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ceb40d start_wqthread + 13

Thread 7:: WebCore: IconDatabase
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff91562136 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1 com.apple.WebCore 0x00007fff8d42253b WebCore::IconDatabase::syncThreadMainLoop() + 411
2 com.apple.WebCore 0x00007fff8d41f689 WebCore::IconDatabase::iconDatabaseSyncThread() + 361
3 com.apple.JavaScriptCore 0x00007fff8952e14f WTF::wtfThreadEntryPoint(void*) + 15
4 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ced268 _pthread_body + 131
5 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ced1e5 _pthread_start + 176
6 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ceb41d thread_start + 13

Thread 8:: com.apple.CoreAnimation.render-server
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9155d4de mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9155c64f mach_msg + 55
2 com.apple.QuartzCore 0x00007fff955ebabb CA::Render::Server::server_thread(void*) + 198
3 com.apple.QuartzCore 0x00007fff955eb9ee thread_fun + 25
4 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ced268 _pthread_body + 131
5 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ced1e5 _pthread_start + 176
6 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ceb41d thread_start + 13

Thread 9:: com.apple.NSURLConnectionLoader
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9155d4de mach_msg_trap + 10
1 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9155c64f mach_msg + 55
2 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff86320b34 __CFRunLoopServiceMachPort + 212
3 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8631fffb __CFRunLoopRun + 1371
4 com.apple.CoreFoundation 0x00007fff8631f858 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 296
5 com.apple.CFNetwork 0x00007fff90d3dc80 +[NSURLConnection(Loader) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 434
6 com.apple.Foundation 0x00007fff8fc0f90a __NSThread__main__ + 1345
7 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ced268 _pthread_body + 131
8 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ced1e5 _pthread_start + 176
9 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ceb41d thread_start + 13

Thread 10:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9156294a __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ceb40d start_wqthread + 13

Thread 11:
0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fff9156294a __workq_kernreturn + 10
1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ceb40d start_wqthread + 13

Thread 12:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.Safari.iCloudTabs.keyValueStoreAccess
0 dyld 0x00007fff6fbbfe7e ImageLoader::recursiveUpdateDepth(unsigned int) + 12
1 dyld 0x00007fff6fbbfed8 ImageLoader::recursiveUpdateDepth(unsigned int) + 102
2 dyld 0x00007fff6fbbfed8 ImageLoader::recursiveUpdateDepth(unsigned int) + 102
3 dyld 0x00007fff6fbbfed8 ImageLoader::recursiveUpdateDepth(unsigned int) + 102
4 dyld 0x00007fff6fbbfed8 ImageLoader::recursiveUpdateDepth(unsigned int) + 102
5 dyld 0x00007fff6fbbf6f8 ImageLoader::link(ImageLoader::LinkContext const&, bool, bool, bool, ImageLoader::RPathChain const&) + 124
6 dyld 0x00007fff6fbb5be4 dyld::link(ImageLoader*, bool, bool, ImageLoader::RPathChain const&) + 166
7 dyld 0x00007fff6fbbd168 dlopen + 473
8 libdyld.dylib 0x00007fff89462857 dlopen + 59
9 com.apple.Foundation 0x00007fff8fbda715 __86-[NSUbiquitousKeyValueStore initWithBundleIdentifier:storeIdentifier:additionalStore:]_block_invoke + 37
10 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff9025dc13 _dispatch_client_callout + 8
11 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff9025db26 dispatch_once_f + 117
12 com.apple.Foundation 0x00007fff8fbda6eb -[NSUbiquitousKeyValueStore initWithBundleIdentifier:storeIdentifier:additionalStore:] + 773
13 com.apple.Foundation 0x00007fff8fbe1555 __41+[NSUbiquitousKeyValueStore defaultStore]_block_invoke + 41
14 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff9025dc13 _dispatch_client_callout + 8
15 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff9025db26 dispatch_once_f + 117
16 com.apple.Foundation 0x00007fff8fbe152a +[NSUbiquitousKeyValueStore defaultStore] + 42
17 com.apple.Safari.framework 0x00007fff8c2d23ac __29-[CloudTabKeyValueStore init]_block_invoke + 47
18 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff90262323 _dispatch_call_block_and_release + 12
19 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff9025dc13 _dispatch_client_callout + 8
20 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff90261365 _dispatch_queue_drain + 1100
21 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff90262ecc _dispatch_queue_invoke + 202
22 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff902606b7 _dispatch_root_queue_drain + 463
23 libdispatch.dylib 0x00007fff9026efe4 _dispatch_worker_thread3 + 91
24 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ced637 _pthread_wqthread + 729
25 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ceb40d start_wqthread + 13

Thread 13 Crashed:
0 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fff89ceb601 _pthread_mutex_lock + 87
1 libsystem_c.dylib 0x00007fff8b8d2b58 vfprintf_l + 28
2 libsystem_c.dylib 0x00007fff8b8cb600 fprintf + 186
3 ??? 0x00000001518305dc 0 + 5662508508

Thread 13 crashed with X86 Thread State (64-bit):
rax: 0x0000000000000000 rbx: 0x00007fff770931d8 rcx: 0x00007fff770931f0 rdx: 0x00000000000000a0
rdi: 0x00007fff770931f0 rsi: 0x00007fff89ceba80 rbp: 0x000000015182ce30 rsp: 0x000000015182cdb0
r8: 0x0000000151834000 r9: 0x0000000000000054 r10: 0x0000000000000000 r11: 0x0000000000000206
r12: 0x00007fff770926b8 r13: 0x0000000000000000 r14: 0x0000000000000000 r15: 0x0000000000000000
rip: 0x00007fff89ceb601 rfl: 0x0000000000010246 cr2: 0x0000000000000020

Logical CPU: 3
Error Code: 0x00000004
Trap Number: 14

Binary Images:
0x10bf7a000 - 0x10bf7afff com.apple.Safari (8.0.3 - 10600.3.18) <077913F2-AB05-3133-B24E-2CA948D313E6> /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
0x14eab1000 - 0x14eab8fff libCGCMS.A.dylib (775.16) <8A173E74-7123-35F1-B160-853528C144ED> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGCMS.A.dylib
0x15091a000 - 0x150942ffb libRIP.A.dylib (775.16) <7711F7A7-1813-3024-AE42-75CA7C5422B7> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRIP.A.dylib
0x1509c8000 - 0x1509caffb libCGXType.A.dylib (775.16) <B2DC78CA-179F-39A7-8D0B-873DC0ACFE96> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
0x15142c000 - 0x15142cfef +cl_kernels (???) <9B5C55BD-D87F-4CAB-A651-417A96D352B7> cl_kernels
0x15143a000 - 0x15143aff5 +cl_kernels (???) <B14D2A1C-3579-404B-B243-BCF9B6D0B0D3> cl_kernels
0x15143c000 - 0x151522fef unorm8_bgra.dylib (2.4.5) <9423FFD4-6EF3-31BF-9DE9-6D55BA76D59E> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/ImageFormats/unorm8_bgra.dylib
0x15171c000 - 0x15174bfff com.apple.LookupFramework (1.1 - 148.1) <BAEA00A5-69A8-3B9A-9A7B-3349DEFE2BAB> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Lookup.framework/Lookup
0x151a44000 - 0x151a4cfff com.apple.SyncedDefaults (2.0 - 212.1) <8F2203CF-68A9-3E21-87B2-77D6BD15DCA3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SyncedDefaults.framework/SyncedDefaults
0x7fff6fbb1000 - 0x7fff6fbe7837 dyld (353.2.1) <65DCCB06-339C-3E25-9702-600A28291D0E> /usr/lib/dyld
0x7fff86108000 - 0x7fff86123fff com.apple.PackageKit.PackageUIKit (3.0 - 436) <A9D85786-9323-3C2D-A6A0-83443014A750> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PackageKit.framework/Frameworks/PackageUIKit.framework/Versions/A/PackageUIKit
0x7fff86124000 - 0x7fff86132fff libIASAuthReboot.dylib (920) <B165E345-197F-3DC7-A52B-64C34FD95D0A> /usr/lib/libIASAuthReboot.dylib
0x7fff86133000 - 0x7fff86163fff libsystem_m.dylib (3086.1) <1E12AB45-6D96-36D0-A226-F24D9FB0D9D6> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_m.dylib
0x7fff8616f000 - 0x7fff8618efff com.apple.CoreDuet (1.0 - 1) <36AA9FD5-2685-314D-B364-3FA4688D86BD> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDuet.framework/Versions/A/CoreDuet
0x7fff8618f000 - 0x7fff8618fff7 libkeymgr.dylib (28) <77845842-DE70-3CC5-BD01-C3D14227CED5> /usr/lib/system/libkeymgr.dylib
0x7fff86190000 - 0x7fff861bdfff com.apple.Accounts (113 - 113) <990F0F61-6AC5-3076-932E-02A9A7F75AC4> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accounts.framework/Versions/A/Accounts
0x7fff861be000 - 0x7fff8620bfff com.apple.ImageCaptureCore (6.0 - 6.0) <C2DED299-7E2B-3501-9FD6-74892A7484B3> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageCaptureCore.framework/Versions/A/ImageCaptureCore
0x7fff8620c000 - 0x7fff86232ff7 com.apple.ChunkingLibrary (2.1 - 163.1) <3514F2A4-38BD-3849-9286-B3B991057742> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ChunkingLibrary.framework/Versions/A/ChunkingLibrary
0x7fff86233000 - 0x7fff8623aff7 com.apple.phonenumbers (1.1.1 - 105) <AE39B6FE-05AB-3181-BB2A-4D50A8B392F2> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PhoneNumbers.framework/Versions/A/PhoneNumbers
0x7fff8623b000 - 0x7fff8628cff7 com.apple.AppleVAFramework (5.0.31 - 5.0.31) <56AA4060-63DF-3DF0-AB8A-880D0DD6F075> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVA
0x7fff8628d000 - 0x7fff862adfff com.apple.IconServices (47.1 - 47.1) <E83DFE3B-6541-3736-96BB-26DC5D0100F1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IconServices.framework/Versions/A/IconServices
0x7fff862ae000 - 0x7fff86644fff com.apple.CoreFoundation (6.9 - 1152) <CBD1591C-405E-376E-87E9-B264610EBF49> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/CoreFoundation
0x7fff86645000 - 0x7fff86652ff7 libbz2.1.0.dylib (36) <2DF83FBC-5C08-39E1-94F5-C28653791B5F> /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
0x7fff86653000 - 0x7fff86729ff3 com.apple.DiskImagesFramework (10.10.1 - 396) <E7478685-E829-372A-A945-A512730D3312> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskImages.framework/Versions/A/DiskImages
0x7fff8672a000 - 0x7fff8672cfff com.apple.OAuth (25 - 25) <EE765AF0-2BB6-3689-9EAA-689BF1F02A0D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/OAuth.framework/Versions/A/OAuth
0x7fff86846000 - 0x7fff868b4ffb com.apple.Heimdal (4.0 - 2.0) <3E5DA653-A343-3257-ADE1-BA879BAE280F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Heimdal.framework/Versions/A/Heimdal
0x7fff8690a000 - 0x7fff86980fe7 libcorecrypto.dylib (233.1.2) <E1789801-3985-3949-B736-6B3378873301> /usr/lib/system/libcorecrypto.dylib
0x7fff86b0d000 - 0x7fff86b0eff7 com.apple.AddressBook.ContactsData (9.0 - 1563) <2A4BD452-4279-38AA-A4EE-761903795B05> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ContactsData.framework/Versions/A/ContactsData
0x7fff86b0f000 - 0x7fff86b33ff7 com.apple.facetimeservices (10.0 - 1000) <3DCF679D-B06D-3CB4-AE6E-FBC122959529> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FTServices.framework/Versions/A/FTServices
0x7fff86c2a000 - 0x7fff86d6eff7 com.apple.QTKit (7.7.3 - 2890) <6F6CD79F-CFBB-3FE4-82C6-47991346FB17> /System/Library/Frameworks/QTKit.framework/Versions/A/QTKit
0x7fff86d6f000 - 0x7fff86d8bff7 libsystem_malloc.dylib (53.1.1) <19BCC257-5717-3502-A71F-95D65AFA861B> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_malloc.dylib
0x7fff86dbb000 - 0x7fff86dbbfff com.apple.WebKit2 (10600 - 10600.3.18) <798960DA-4067-34CB-910A-56CCFEEBC072> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebKit2.framework/Versions/A/WebKit2
0x7fff86dbc000 - 0x7fff86e02ffb libFontRegistry.dylib (134) <01B8034A-45FD-3360-A347-A1896F591363> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontRegistry.dylib
0x7fff86e03000 - 0x7fff86e09ff7 com.apple.XPCService (2.0 - 1) <AA4A5393-1F5D-3465-A417-0414B95DC052> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/XPCService.framework/Versions/A/XPCService
0x7fff86e0a000 - 0x7fff86e0cfff com.apple.CoreDuetDebugLogging (1.0 - 1) <9A6E5710-EA99-366E-BF40-9A65EC1B46A1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDuetDebugLogging.framework/Versions/A/CoreDuetDebugLogging
0x7fff86e0d000 - 0x7fff86e40ff7 com.apple.MediaKit (16 - 757) <345EDAFE-3E39-3B0F-8D84-54657EC4396D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaKit.framework/Versions/A/MediaKit
0x7fff86e41000 - 0x7fff86e5bff3 com.apple.Ubiquity (1.3 - 313) <DF56A657-CC6E-3BE2-86A0-71F07127724C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Ubiquity.framework/Versions/A/Ubiquity
0x7fff86e5c000 - 0x7fff86e78ff7 com.apple.pluginkit.framework (1.0 - 1) <FEB6FF0B-A688-37C9-93CF-E886E7ED3141> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PlugInKit.framework/Versions/A/PlugInKit
0x7fff86e79000 - 0x7fff86e81ffb libcopyfile.dylib (118.1.2) <0C68D3A6-ACDD-3EF3-991A-CC82C32AB836> /usr/lib/system/libcopyfile.dylib
0x7fff86e82000 - 0x7fff86f13ff7 com.apple.cloudkit.CloudKit (259.2.5 - 259.2.5) <241EB647-C917-32F7-956A-6E505827048C> /System/Library/Frameworks/CloudKit.framework/Versions/A/CloudKit
0x7fff86f14000 - 0x7fff86f31ffb libresolv.9.dylib (57) <26B38E61-298A-3C3A-82C1-3B5E98AD5E29> /usr/lib/libresolv.9.dylib
0x7fff86f32000 - 0x7fff86f7fff3 com.apple.CoreMediaIO (601.0 - 4749) <ED45B200-08A1-3E72-8DE9-9901C94A7BCA> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMediaIO.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaIO
0x7fff86f80000 - 0x7fff86fb9fff com.apple.AirPlaySupport (2.0 - 215.15) <C36CC8AF-27CC-3B18-9C3C-3F845B35FDEC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AirPlaySupport.framework/Versions/A/AirPlaySupport
0x7fff870e5000 - 0x7fff870f7ff7 com.apple.CoreDuetDaemonProtocol (1.0 - 1) <CE9FABB4-1C5D-3F9B-9BB8-5CC50C3E5E31> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDuetDaemonProtocol.framework/Versions/A/CoreDuetDaemonProtocol
0x7fff870f8000 - 0x7fff870ffff7 libcompiler_rt.dylib (35) <BF8FC133-EE10-3DA6-9B90-92039E28678F> /usr/lib/system/libcompiler_rt.dylib
0x7fff87100000 - 0x7fff871a6ff7 com.apple.PDFKit (3.1 - 3.1) <D2D019DD-5DCA-3C0D-B9B7-0F919A6CD1DD> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PDFKit.framework/Versions/A/PDFKit
0x7fff871a7000 - 0x7fff871cbfef libJPEG.dylib (1232) <638302B6-369F-3C50-BF63-F8D19C393F47> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJPEG.dylib
0x7fff871cc000 - 0x7fff871cefff libRadiance.dylib (1232) <9C2DBBDF-0F0B-36BF-84D0-13E0086F793A> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libRadiance.dylib
0x7fff871cf000 - 0x7fff871d7fff libsystem_dnssd.dylib (561.1.1) <62B70ECA-E40D-3C63-896E-7F00EC386DDB> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_dnssd.dylib
0x7fff871d8000 - 0x7fff871daff7 libsystem_coreservices.dylib (9) <41B7C578-5A53-31C8-A96F-C73E030B0938> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_coreservices.dylib
0x7fff871db000 - 0x7fff871ecff7 libz.1.dylib (55) <88C7C7DE-04B8-316F-8B74-ACD9F3DE1AA1> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
0x7fff87214000 - 0x7fff87246ff3 com.apple.frameworks.CoreDaemon (1.3 - 1.3) <C6DB0A07-F8E4-3837-BCA9-225F460EDA81> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreDaemon.framework/Versions/B/CoreDaemon
0x7fff87247000 - 0x7fff87255fff com.apple.AddressBook.ContactsFoundation (9.0 - 1563) <CCAB74BF-947C-384D-B4C8-E2118145555B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ContactsFoundation.framework/Versions/A/ContactsFoundation
0x7fff872ee000 - 0x7fff873a9ff7 com.apple.DiscRecording (9.0 - 9000.4.2) <9BB46993-311A-3F2E-BD77-3CBEFB71C1F0> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiscRecording.framework/Versions/A/DiscRecording
0x7fff873ae000 - 0x7fff873aeff7 libunc.dylib (29) <5676F7EA-C1DF-329F-B006-D2C3022B7D70> /usr/lib/system/libunc.dylib
0x7fff873af000 - 0x7fff873d2fff com.apple.Sharing (328.3.2 - 328.3.2) <F555679F-1CD1-3EB2-8E01-FCB80EF07330> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Sharing.framework/Versions/A/Sharing
0x7fff873db000 - 0x7fff873e1ff7 libsystem_networkextension.dylib (167.1.10) <29AB225B-D7FB-30ED-9600-65D44B9A9442> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_networkextension.dylib
0x7fff873e2000 - 0x7fff873e8fff com.apple.speech.recognition.framework (5.0.9 - 5.0.9) <BB2D573F-0A01-379F-A2BA-3C454EDCB111> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechRecognition.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognition
0x7fff873e9000 - 0x7fff873f1ff7 com.apple.AppleSRP (5.0 - 1) <01EC5144-D09A-3D6A-AE35-F6D48585F154> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleSRP.framework/Versions/A/AppleSRP
0x7fff873f2000 - 0x7fff87410ff7 com.apple.addressbook.vCard (9.0 - 1563) <370F3435-855E-3C60-9CC9-B3F24AC1AF97> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/vCard.framework/Versions/A/vCard
0x7fff87420000 - 0x7fff874bfdf7 com.apple.AppleJPEG (1.0 - 1) <9BB3D7DF-630A-3E1C-A124-12D6C4D0DE70> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleJPEG.framework/Versions/A/AppleJPEG
0x7fff874c0000 - 0x7fff87501fff libGLU.dylib (11.1.1) <E9ADAD30-0133-320D-A60E-D1A7F91A7795> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
0x7fff87502000 - 0x7fff87598ffb com.apple.CoreMedia (1.0 - 1562.107) <FE18102D-8D7A-3500-A400-747AA8C0B3D0> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreMedia.framework/Versions/A/CoreMedia
0x7fff87830000 - 0x7fff8783afff com.apple.IntlPreferences (2.0 - 150.1) <C62C6F4F-38B9-340B-82A6-1F82AFE1D724> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IntlPreferences.framework/Versions/A/IntlPreferences
0x7fff8783b000 - 0x7fff87887ff7 libcups.2.dylib (408) <9CECCDE3-51D7-3028-830C-F58BD36E3317> /usr/lib/libcups.2.dylib
0x7fff8789d000 - 0x7fff8795dfff com.apple.backup.framework (1.6.2 - 1.6.2) <63E8CA47-B7B8-3A63-B505-D1622CE52527> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Backup.framework/Versions/A/Backup
0x7fff879ba000 - 0x7fff879ddff7 com.apple.framework.familycontrols (4.1 - 410) <153DC4C9-3C06-3147-8AC6-024AB4819C00> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FamilyControls.framework/Versions/A/FamilyControls
0x7fff879de000 - 0x7fff87af0ff7 libvDSP.dylib (516) <151B3CCB-77D3-3715-A3D0-7C74CD5C7FFC> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvDSP.dylib
0x7fff87af1000 - 0x7fff87af6ff7 libunwind.dylib (35.3) <BE7E51A0-B6EA-3A54-9CCA-9D88F683A6D6> /usr/lib/system/libunwind.dylib
0x7fff87c87000 - 0x7fff87c92fdb com.apple.AppleFSCompression (68.1.1 - 1.0) <F30E8CA3-50B3-3B44-90A0-803C5C308BFE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleFSCompression.framework/Versions/A/AppleFSCompression
0x7fff87c95000 - 0x7fff87e23fff libBLAS.dylib (1128) <497912C1-A98E-3281-BED7-E9C751552F61> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
0x7fff87e24000 - 0x7fff87e3eff7 liblzma.5.dylib (7) <1D03E875-A7C0-3028-814C-3C27F7B7C079> /usr/lib/liblzma.5.dylib
0x7fff87e3f000 - 0x7fff87e47fe7 libcldcpuengine.dylib (2.4.5) <F9EF8060-5E40-3E88-BC38-7452649672B2> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libcldcpuengine.dylib
0x7fff87e48000 - 0x7fff87e62ff7 libextension.dylib (55.1) <6D0CF094-85E8-3F5B-A3F1-25ECF60F80D9> /usr/lib/libextension.dylib
0x7fff87e63000 - 0x7fff87e66fff com.apple.IOSurface (97 - 97) <D4B4D2B2-7B16-3174-9EA6-55E0A10B452D> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOSurface.framework/Versions/A/IOSurface
0x7fff87e67000 - 0x7fff880fdff7 com.apple.AOSKit (1.06 - 215) <432B31DE-50F3-3258-A462-A777C3B8184A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AOSKit.framework/Versions/A/AOSKit
0x7fff880fe000 - 0x7fff88158ff7 com.apple.LanguageModeling (1.0 - 1) <ACA93FE0-A0E3-333E-AE3C-8EB7DE5F362F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/LanguageModeling.framework/Versions/A/LanguageModeling
0x7fff88159000 - 0x7fff88184ff3 libarchive.2.dylib (30) <8CBB4416-EBE9-3574-8ADC-44655D245F39> /usr/lib/libarchive.2.dylib
0x7fff88185000 - 0x7fff88190ff7 com.apple.DirectoryService.Framework (10.10 - 187) <29F7A48C-D8DD-33EB-B9E3-863DA7DBB421> /System/Library/Frameworks/DirectoryService.framework/Versions/A/DirectoryService
0x7fff88191000 - 0x7fff88200fff com.apple.SearchKit (1.4.0 - 1.4.0) <BFD6D876-36BA-3A3B-9F15-3E2F7DE6E89D> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
0x7fff8820e000 - 0x7fff88232ff7 com.apple.quartzfilters (1.10.0 - 1.10.0) <1AE50F4A-0098-34E7-B24D-DF7CB94073CE> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzFilters.framework/Versions/A/QuartzFilters
0x7fff88233000 - 0x7fff88663fff com.apple.vision.FaceCore (3.1.6 - 3.1.6) <C3B823AA-C261-37D3-B4AC-C59CE91C8241> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FaceCore.framework/Versions/A/FaceCore
0x7fff88679000 - 0x7fff886f1ff7 com.apple.SystemConfiguration (1.14 - 1.14) <E0495F7D-5624-3EF7-B7E5-DA0EE708B6E4> /System/Library/Frameworks/SystemConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/SystemConfiguration
0x7fff886f2000 - 0x7fff88764ff7 com.apple.framework.IOKit (2.0.2 - 1050.10.8) <FDFB1FBE-6A0E-3D63-828C-CD53500FCB0F> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOKit.framework/Versions/A/IOKit
0x7fff887b2000 - 0x7fff88844fff com.apple.SoftwareUpdate.framework (6 - 744.3.1) <5D93AF83-C519-3B20-A7B5-6BB3D4E9516D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SoftwareUpdate.framework/Versions/A/SoftwareUpdate
0x7fff88898000 - 0x7fff8889bfff libScreenReader.dylib (390.21) <364E0A52-4076-3F55-8C77-7CC5E085E4C4> /usr/lib/libScreenReader.dylib
0x7fff8889c000 - 0x7fff888ebff7 com.apple.opencl (2.4.2 - 2.4.2) <D16CFDE6-B5F7-301A-995E-8B583D8C675A> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/OpenCL
0x7fff888ec000 - 0x7fff888f5fff com.apple.DisplayServicesFW (2.9 - 372.1) <30E61754-D83C-330A-AE60-533F27BEBFF5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DisplayServices.framework/Versions/A/DisplayServices
0x7fff888f6000 - 0x7fff8896aff3 com.apple.securityfoundation (6.0 - 55126) <DEC91795-7754-334A-8CDA-B429F41B922D> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityFoundation.framework/Versions/A/SecurityFoundation
0x7fff8896b000 - 0x7fff8896ffff libcache.dylib (69) <45E9A2E7-99C4-36B2-BEE3-0C4E11614AD1> /usr/lib/system/libcache.dylib
0x7fff889da000 - 0x7fff88afcff7 com.apple.LaunchServices (644.12.4 - 644.12.4) <59E909E8-ED4A-33EA-B85D-D409BADDF854> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
0x7fff88afd000 - 0x7fff88afffff com.apple.loginsupport (1.0 - 1) <21DBC18C-F260-39FC-B52F-04A5AA84523A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/login.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/loginsupport.framework/Versions/A/loginsupport
0x7fff88b00000 - 0x7fff88b0aff7 com.apple.NetAuth (5.0 - 5.0) <B9EC5425-D38D-308C-865F-207E0A98BAC7> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetAuth.framework/Versions/A/NetAuth
0x7fff88b0b000 - 0x7fff88b22ff7 libLinearAlgebra.dylib (1128) <E78CCBAA-A999-3B65-8EC9-06DB15E67C37> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLinearAlgebra.dylib
0x7fff88b23000 - 0x7fff88d9fff3 com.apple.RawCamera.bundle (6.02 - 769) <1F0F0047-682F-39E3-BE26-2467BF5F0E22> /System/Library/CoreServices/RawCamera.bundle/Contents/MacOS/RawCamera
0x7fff89436000 - 0x7fff89437fff liblangid.dylib (117) <B54A4AA0-2E53-3671-90F5-AFF711C0EB9E> /usr/lib/liblangid.dylib
0x7fff8945b000 - 0x7fff8945cff7 libsystem_blocks.dylib (65) <9615D10A-FCA7-3BE4-AA1A-1B195DACE1A1> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_blocks.dylib
0x7fff8945d000 - 0x7fff8945ffff com.apple.marco (10.0 - 1000) <0ACF21F5-8F1F-3A76-B3D6-73BD9FE5D35C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Marco.framework/Versions/A/Marco
0x7fff89460000 - 0x7fff89463ff7 libdyld.dylib (353.2.1) <4E33E416-F1D8-3598-B8CC-6863E2ECD0E6> /usr/lib/system/libdyld.dylib
0x7fff89464000 - 0x7fff894c9ff7 com.apple.ids (10.0 - 1000) <BAF9E069-888A-30EB-B247-DC6311B53B67> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IDS.framework/Versions/A/IDS
0x7fff894f3000 - 0x7fff89523ff3 com.apple.CoreAVCHD (5.7.5 - 5750.4.1) <3E51287C-E97D-3886-BE88-8F6872400876> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAVCHD.framework/Versions/A/CoreAVCHD
0x7fff89524000 - 0x7fff89a37ff3 com.apple.JavaScriptCore (10600 - 10600.3.13) <C0C3246C-D26F-3440-AC75-81CFFA4F9C91> /System/Library/Frameworks/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
0x7fff89a38000 - 0x7fff89b2cfff libFontParser.dylib (134.1) <EA8452DB-9221-3608-95BF-496F58106313> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libFontParser.dylib
0x7fff89b2d000 - 0x7fff89b64ffb com.apple.LDAPFramework (2.4.28 - 194.5) <D22234AA-8B30-3010-8CF0-67516D52CC33> /System/Library/Frameworks/LDAP.framework/Versions/A/LDAP
0x7fff89b65000 - 0x7fff89b71fff com.apple.CloudPhotoServicesConfiguration (1.0 - 202.39.0) <BB412BFC-5C11-373E-8AB8-F006CE275649> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CloudPhotoServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CloudPhotoServicesConfiguration.framework/Versions/A/CloudPhotoServicesConfiguration
0x7fff89b7c000 - 0x7fff89b80fff libspindump.dylib (182) <085978DC-A34D-3B72-BC7B-025C35A0A373> /usr/lib/libspindump.dylib
0x7fff89b81000 - 0x7fff89bbbffb com.apple.DebugSymbols (115 - 115) <6F03761D-7C3A-3C80-8031-AA1C1AD7C706> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DebugSymbols.framework/Versions/A/DebugSymbols
0x7fff89c6c000 - 0x7fff89c78ff7 com.apple.OpenDirectory (10.10 - 187) <8B98ECCB-7EFA-3A58-BD2B-A0835D869B1A> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/OpenDirectory
0x7fff89c79000 - 0x7fff89c9afff com.apple.framework.Apple80211 (10.1 - 1010.64) <A7378C4B-FFD3-35B9-93E8-0534A2A7B51F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/A/Apple80211
0x7fff89c9b000 - 0x7fff89cccfff libtidy.A.dylib (15.15) <37FC944D-271A-386A-9ADD-FA33AD48F96D> /usr/lib/libtidy.A.dylib
0x7fff89cda000 - 0x7fff89cddff7 com.apple.AppleSystemInfo (3.1 - 3.1) <B40B3737-42A5-3D57-9E87-D3905EE5BADB> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleSystemInfo.framework/Versions/A/AppleSystemInfo
0x7fff89cde000 - 0x7fff89ce3ff7 libmacho.dylib (862) <126CA2ED-DE91-308F-8881-B9DAEC3C63B6> /usr/lib/system/libmacho.dylib
0x7fff89ce4000 - 0x7fff89ce9ff7 libsystem_stats.dylib (163.10.18) <9B8CCF24-DDDB-399A-9237-4BEC225D2E8C> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_stats.dylib
0x7fff89cea000 - 0x7fff89cf3fff libsystem_pthread.dylib (105.10.1) <3103AA7F-3BAE-3673-9649-47FFD7E15C97> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_pthread.dylib
0x7fff89cf4000 - 0x7fff89d02ff7 com.apple.ToneLibrary (1.0 - 1) <3E6D130D-77B0-31E1-98E3-A6052AB09824> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ToneLibrary.framework/Versions/A/ToneLibrary
0x7fff89d03000 - 0x7fff89d1eff7 libCRFSuite.dylib (34) <D64842BE-7BD4-3D0C-9842-1D202F7C2A51> /usr/lib/libCRFSuite.dylib
0x7fff89d1f000 - 0x7fff89d21fff libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib (11.1.1) <DA0706C5-F02A-3F3D-8EBA-18C04313CA2C> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCVMSPluginSupport.dylib
0x7fff89d22000 - 0x7fff89d27ff7 com.apple.ServerInformation (2.0 - 1) <78FDEDE5-202A-3A65-BE75-B0F44A811C80> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ServerInformation.framework/Versions/A/ServerInformation
0x7fff89d28000 - 0x7fff89fa3ff7 com.apple.CoreData (111 - 526.1) <DC4F037B-B7F4-381A-B939-4414489D76BF> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreData.framework/Versions/A/CoreData
0x7fff89fa4000 - 0x7fff89fa5ff7 com.apple.print.framework.Print (10.0 - 265) <3BC4FE7F-78A0-3E57-8F4C-520E7EFD36FA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Print.framework/Versions/A/Print
0x7fff89fb1000 - 0x7fff89ffbfff com.apple.DiskManagement (7.1 - 847.1) <DC68FBAD-CAC1-30EA-B979-FFED401ADA21> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiskManagement.framework/Versions/A/DiskManagement
0x7fff89ffc000 - 0x7fff8a266fff com.apple.imageKit (2.6.1 - 840) <8C974E7D-2258-3FBC-948C-D93226F42DCA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageKit.framework/Versions/A/ImageKit
0x7fff8a276000 - 0x7fff8a47046f libobjc.A.dylib (647) <759E155D-BC42-3D4E-869B-6F57D477177C> /usr/lib/libobjc.A.dylib
0x7fff8a471000 - 0x7fff8a4e5fff com.apple.ApplicationServices.ATS (360 - 375) <2824D38D-460D-353C-9D18-499B4BEEABB7> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ATS.framework/Versions/A/ATS
0x7fff8a50e000 - 0x7fff8a626ffb com.apple.CoreText (352.0 - 454.3) <B3B8C775-14FA-38F3-9CD5-830422AE9C49> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreText.framework/Versions/A/CoreText
0x7fff8a627000 - 0x7fff8a719fff libxml2.2.dylib (26) <B834E7C8-EC3E-3382-BC5A-DA38DC4D720C> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
0x7fff8a71a000 - 0x7fff8a72eff7 com.apple.ProtectedCloudStorage (1.0 - 1) <52CFE68A-0663-3756-AB5B-B42195026052> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ProtectedCloudStorage.framework/Versions/A/ProtectedCloudStorage
0x7fff8a72f000 - 0x7fff8a73fff7 libbsm.0.dylib (34) <A3A2E56C-2B65-37C7-B43A-A1F926E1A0BB> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
0x7fff8a765000 - 0x7fff8a776fff libcmph.dylib (1) <46EC3997-DB5E-38AE-BBBB-A035A54AD3C0> /usr/lib/libcmph.dylib
0x7fff8a77f000 - 0x7fff8a787fff libMatch.1.dylib (24) <C917279D-33C2-38A8-9BDD-18F3B24E6FBD> /usr/lib/libMatch.1.dylib
0x7fff8a788000 - 0x7fff8a790ffb com.apple.CloudServices (1.0 - 1) <D278BECB-AEC3-3D32-BEC8-E949EB89D66B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CloudServices.framework/Versions/A/CloudServices
0x7fff8a791000 - 0x7fff8a792fff libSystem.B.dylib (1213) <90B107BC-FF74-32CC-B1CF-4E02F544D957> /usr/lib/libSystem.B.dylib
0x7fff8a7a8000 - 0x7fff8a7d4fff com.apple.framework.SystemAdministration (1.0 - 1.0) <F2A164C7-4813-3F27-ABF7-810A5F4FA51D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SystemAdministration.framework/Versions/A/SystemAdministration
0x7fff8a7d5000 - 0x7fff8a91bfef libsqlite3.dylib (168) <8B78BED1-7B9B-3943-80DC-0871015AEAC4> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
0x7fff8a94b000 - 0x7fff8a952fff com.apple.network.statistics.framework (1.2 - 1) <61B311D1-7F15-35B3-80D4-99B8BE90ACD9> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/NetworkStatistics.framework/Versions/A/NetworkStatistics
0x7fff8a953000 - 0x7fff8ae7cff7 com.apple.QuartzComposer (5.1 - 325.1) <ABCC8B0F-9961-37D3-B231-9F2B9E027411> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuartzComposer.framework/Versions/A/QuartzComposer
0x7fff8ae7d000 - 0x7fff8ae84fff com.apple.NetFS (6.0 - 4.0) <1581D25F-CC07-39B0-90E8-5D4F3CF84EBA> /System/Library/Frameworks/NetFS.framework/Versions/A/NetFS
0x7fff8ae85000 - 0x7fff8ae92ff7 libxar.1.dylib (254) <CE10EFED-3066-3749-838A-6A15AC0DBCB6> /usr/lib/libxar.1.dylib
0x7fff8ae93000 - 0x7fff8ae95fff libsystem_configuration.dylib (699.1.5) <5E14864E-089A-3D84-85A4-980B776427A8> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_configuration.dylib
0x7fff8aefa000 - 0x7fff8af0eff7 com.apple.MultitouchSupport.framework (262.33.1 - 262.33.1) <62DF9340-01A1-3E12-A604-C90F6361FD9E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MultitouchSupport.framework/Versions/A/MultitouchSupport
0x7fff8af0f000 - 0x7fff8afadfff com.apple.Metadata (10.7.0 - 917.1) <46BE997C-B1F4-3BED-9332-FAC87297C87A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
0x7fff8afae000 - 0x7fff8b119ff7 com.apple.audio.toolbox.AudioToolbox (1.12 - 1.12) <5C6DBEB4-F2EA-3262-B9FC-AFB89404C1DA> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioToolbox.framework/Versions/A/AudioToolbox
0x7fff8b11a000 - 0x7fff8b179ff7 com.apple.StoreFoundation (1.0 - 1) <2F4B0037-C611-3561-A381-4FFFE4182830> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/StoreFoundation.framework/Versions/A/StoreFoundation
0x7fff8b17a000 - 0x7fff8b18cff7 com.apple.ImageCapture (9.0 - 9.0) <7FB65DD4-56B5-35C4-862C-7A2DED991D1F> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ImageCapture.framework/Versions/A/ImageCapture
0x7fff8b18d000 - 0x7fff8b216fff com.apple.CoreSymbolication (3.1 - 57020) <FDF8F348-164D-38F9-90EB-F42585DD2C77> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreSymbolication.framework/Versions/A/CoreSymbolication
0x7fff8b217000 - 0x7fff8b247fff com.apple.GSS (4.0 - 2.0) <FD154E62-F4CF-339D-B66C-AF4AED6A94A6> /System/Library/Frameworks/GSS.framework/Versions/A/GSS
0x7fff8b248000 - 0x7fff8b253fff com.apple.CommerceCore (1.0 - 376.6.2) <3FD9A3A6-C12F-31E0-B90E-5E325B595750> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommerceCore.framework/Versions/A/CommerceCore
0x7fff8b254000 - 0x7fff8b2bbff7 com.apple.framework.CoreWiFi (3.0 - 300.4) <19269C1D-EB29-384A-83F3-7DDDEB7D9DAD> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreWiFi.framework/Versions/A/CoreWiFi
0x7fff8b2bc000 - 0x7fff8b2fefff com.apple.sociald.Social (87 - 87) <A32F7CCA-6D52-3F4E-8779-548E07A84738> /System/Library/Frameworks/Social.framework/Versions/A/Social
0x7fff8b35a000 - 0x7fff8b3dcfff com.apple.PerformanceAnalysis (1.0 - 1) <94F08B1A-F6AF-38D5-BE92-4FED34742966> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PerformanceAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/PerformanceAnalysis
0x7fff8b3dd000 - 0x7fff8b431fff libc++.1.dylib (120) <1B9530FD-989B-3174-BB1C-BDC159501710> /usr/lib/libc++.1.dylib
0x7fff8b46b000 - 0x7fff8b46dff3 com.apple.SafariServices.framework (10600 - 10600.3.18) <2C2F0A8D-CC06-30CF-B247-93A96A25F0D5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SafariServices.framework/Versions/A/SafariServices
0x7fff8b46e000 - 0x7fff8b502fff com.apple.ink.framework (10.9 - 213) <8E029630-1530-3734-A446-13353F0E7AC5> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Ink.framework/Versions/A/Ink
0x7fff8b503000 - 0x7fff8b503fff com.apple.CoreServices (62 - 62) <9E4577CA-3FC3-300D-AB00-87ADBDDA2E37> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
0x7fff8b504000 - 0x7fff8b505fff libquit.dylib (182) <9C30277D-0220-381E-8543-51227DE5D23F> /usr/lib/libquit.dylib
0x7fff8b506000 - 0x7fff8b7ccfff com.apple.WebKit (10600 - 10600.3.18) <F8E36318-4F4C-348B-B1DE-D4BE035036AD> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
0x7fff8b84b000 - 0x7fff8b856fff libcommonCrypto.dylib (60061) <D381EBC6-69D8-31D3-8084-5A80A32CB748> /usr/lib/system/libcommonCrypto.dylib
0x7fff8b862000 - 0x7fff8b863fff com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent (2.0 - 25) <2D61A2C3-C83E-3A3F-8EC1-736DBEC250AB> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TrustEvaluationAgent.framework/Versions/A/TrustEvaluationAgent
0x7fff8b88d000 - 0x7fff8b88dfff com.apple.quartzframework (1.5 - 1.5) <4944127A-F319-3689-AAEC-58591D3CAC07> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Quartz
0x7fff8b88e000 - 0x7fff8b91aff7 libsystem_c.dylib (1044.10.1) <199ED5EB-77A1-3D43-AA51-81779CE0A742> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_c.dylib
0x7fff8b91b000 - 0x7fff8b967ff7 com.apple.corelocation (1486.17 - 1615.21.1) <B81BC475-E215-3491-A750-8B23F05ABF5B> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreLocation.framework/Versions/A/CoreLocation
0x7fff8b968000 - 0x7fff8b96cfff libCoreVMClient.dylib (79) <FC4E08E3-749E-32FF-B5E9-211F29864831> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libCoreVMClient.dylib
0x7fff8b96d000 - 0x7fff8baa7ff7 com.apple.ImageIO.framework (3.3.0 - 1232) <A9682E9F-4917-3926-A035-7FEE7FF9D2AB> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/ImageIO
0x7fff8bab6000 - 0x7fff8baf3ff3 com.apple.bom (14.0 - 193.6) <3CE5593D-DB28-3BFD-943E-6261006FA292> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bom
0x7fff8baf4000 - 0x7fff8bba3fe7 libvMisc.dylib (516) <A82F9FE8-70ED-3BC9-9184-1A2B9EE3C010> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libvMisc.dylib
0x7fff8bba4000 - 0x7fff8bba4fff libOpenScriptingUtil.dylib (162) <EFD79173-A9DA-3AE6-BE15-3948938204A6> /usr/lib/libOpenScriptingUtil.dylib
0x7fff8bbb9000 - 0x7fff8bbc3ff7 com.apple.CrashReporterSupport (10.10 - 629) <4BCAA6B5-EC7F-365F-9D3F-BC483B7E956C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CrashReporterSupport.framework/Versions/A/CrashReporterSupport
0x7fff8bbc4000 - 0x7fff8bf9bfe7 com.apple.CoreAUC (211.0.0 - 211.0.0) <C8B2470F-3994-37B8-BE10-6F78667604AC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreAUC.framework/Versions/A/CoreAUC
0x7fff8bf9c000 - 0x7fff8c03eff7 com.apple.Bluetooth (4.3.2 - 4.3.2f6) <95676652-21AB-3FFA-B53D-EBC8BF4E913E> /System/Library/Frameworks/IOBluetooth.framework/Versions/A/IOBluetooth
0x7fff8c03f000 - 0x7fff8c07afff com.apple.AOSAccounts (1.3.1 - 1.8.21) <A64757D0-C67D-3336-BE06-55A103E92071> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AOSAccounts.framework/Versions/A/AOSAccounts
0x7fff8c07b000 - 0x7fff8c123ff7 com.apple.PackageKit (3.0 - 436) <2EB311B0-89DC-3667-B5B6-8CE240411EC5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PackageKit.framework/Versions/A/PackageKit
0x7fff8c124000 - 0x7fff8c132ff7 com.apple.opengl (11.1.1 - 11.1.1) <F79F5FFF-372E-329E-81FB-EE9BD6A2A7A7> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/OpenGL
0x7fff8c133000 - 0x7fff8c135ff7 com.apple.diagnosticlogcollection (10.0 - 1000) <30EAFD80-B9E6-38EA-B85A-9D3550B15545> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DiagnosticLogCollection.framework/Versions/A/DiagnosticLogCollection
0x7fff8c166000 - 0x7fff8c189ff7 com.apple.idsfoundation (10.0 - 1000) <E603D03E-6EFF-375B-AC5E-1F888EDB2D49> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IDSFoundation.framework/Versions/A/IDSFoundation
0x7fff8c18a000 - 0x7fff8cacbfff com.apple.Safari.framework (10600 - 10600.3.18) <E32F3139-F84B-3ED7-B5B0-9821D22998F7> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Safari.framework/Versions/A/Safari
0x7fff8cacc000 - 0x7fff8cbacfff com.apple.QuickLookUIFramework (5.0 - 675.13) <A4B5E57E-F363-3C63-8861-4DCEAC3FB23B> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QuickLookUI.framework/Versions/A/QuickLookUI
0x7fff8cbad000 - 0x7fff8cbc7fff com.apple.AppleVPAFramework (1.2.10 - 1.2.10) <DC3D5A44-AB1E-32A9-9D22-FC922B52346A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleVPA.framework/Versions/A/AppleVPA
0x7fff8cbc8000 - 0x7fff8cbcbff7 com.apple.Mangrove (1.0 - 1) <2AF1CAE9-8BF9-33C4-9C1B-123DBAF1522B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Mangrove.framework/Versions/A/Mangrove
0x7fff8cbcc000 - 0x7fff8cc49fff com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices (640.3 - 640.3) <84A91B00-0ED4-350C-B30A-AEAE437AE02A> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
0x7fff8cc4a000 - 0x7fff8cf4effb com.apple.HIToolbox (2.1.1 - 757.3) <D827FC03-5668-3AA4-AF0E-46EEF7358EEA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/HIToolbox
0x7fff8cf4f000 - 0x7fff8cfbbfff com.apple.framework.CoreWLAN (5.0 - 500.35.2) <37551DDD-C07C-31EB-923A-9721F03D7E29> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreWLAN.framework/Versions/A/CoreWLAN
0x7fff8cfd4000 - 0x7fff8cfd9ff7 com.apple.MediaAccessibility (1.0 - 61) <00A3E0B6-79AC-387E-B282-AADFBD5722F6> /System/Library/Frameworks/MediaAccessibility.framework/Versions/A/MediaAccessibility
0x7fff8d0ad000 - 0x7fff8d0b5fff libsystem_platform.dylib (63) <64E34079-D712-3D66-9CE2-418624A5C040> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_platform.dylib
0x7fff8d0b6000 - 0x7fff8d0bbffb libheimdal-asn1.dylib (398.10.1) <A7B6447A-6680-3625-83C3-993B58D5C43F> /usr/lib/libheimdal-asn1.dylib
0x7fff8d0bc000 - 0x7fff8d0bdffb libremovefile.dylib (35) <3485B5F4-6CE8-3C62-8DFD-8736ED6E8531> /usr/lib/system/libremovefile.dylib
0x7fff8d0e2000 - 0x7fff8d0f8ff7 com.apple.CoreMediaAuthoring (2.2 - 951) <3EAFC9D1-8D7C-30CF-92C7-903A5C241763> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreMediaAuthoring.framework/Versions/A/CoreMediaAuthoring
0x7fff8d0f9000 - 0x7fff8d124fff com.apple.DictionaryServices (1.2 - 229) <6789EC43-CADA-394D-8FE8-FC3A2DD136B9> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
0x7fff8d19e000 - 0x7fff8d1a0fff com.apple.SecCodeWrapper (4.0 - 238.10.1) <8DAF71DB-C99A-3B72-A639-2C8CBEA84B93> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SecCodeWrapper.framework/Versions/A/SecCodeWrapper
0x7fff8d1a1000 - 0x7fff8d1a1fff com.apple.Accelerate (1.10 - Accelerate 1.10) <2C8AF258-4F11-3BEC-A826-22D7199B3975> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Accelerate
0x7fff8d1d0000 - 0x7fff8d1d4fff com.apple.CommonPanels (1.2.6 - 96) <F9ECC8AF-D9CA-3350-AFB4-5113A9B789A5> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CommonPanels.framework/Versions/A/CommonPanels
0x7fff8d1d5000 - 0x7fff8d266ff7 libCoreStorage.dylib (471.10.6) <892DEEE7-C8C7-35EA-931D-FF9862BDEB2B> /usr/lib/libCoreStorage.dylib
0x7fff8d267000 - 0x7fff8d2e8ff3 com.apple.CoreUtils (1.0 - 101.1) <45E5E51B-947E-3F2D-BD9C-480E72555C23> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUtils.framework/Versions/A/CoreUtils
0x7fff8d2e9000 - 0x7fff8d312ffb libxslt.1.dylib (13) <AED1143F-B848-3E73-81ED-71356F25F084> /usr/lib/libxslt.1.dylib
0x7fff8d313000 - 0x7fff8d314fff libsystem_secinit.dylib (18) <581DAD0F-6B63-3A48-B63B-917AF799ABAA> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_secinit.dylib
0x7fff8d39a000 - 0x7fff8d3fffff com.apple.framework.internetaccounts (2.1 - 210) <35B297C5-DFEB-325F-B017-FB47AF13A440> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/InternetAccounts.framework/Versions/A/InternetAccounts
0x7fff8d400000 - 0x7fff8d41aff7 com.apple.Kerberos (3.0 - 1) <7760E0C2-A222-3709-B2A6-B692D900CEB1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Kerberos.framework/Versions/A/Kerberos
0x7fff8d41b000 - 0x7fff8e3d2ffb com.apple.WebCore (10600 - 10600.3.15) <59A28076-26E4-3CE2-B6FC-AF59308C0B95> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
0x7fff8e3d3000 - 0x7fff8e424ff7 com.apple.audio.CoreAudio (4.3.0 - 4.3.0) <AF72B06E-C6C1-3FAE-8B47-AF461CAE0E22> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Versions/A/CoreAudio
0x7fff8ed9c000 - 0x7fff8edaefff libsasl2.2.dylib (193) <E523DD05-544B-3430-8AA9-672408A5AF8B> /usr/lib/libsasl2.2.dylib
0x7fff8edaf000 - 0x7fff8ef94ff3 libicucore.A.dylib (531.31) <B08E00D5-13C6-3391-AB3A-8DE693D3B42E> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
0x7fff8ef95000 - 0x7fff8fadfff7 com.apple.AppKit (6.9 - 1344.72) <44EF7DEB-3072-3515-9F34-2857D557E828> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
0x7fff8fae0000 - 0x7fff8fae0fff com.apple.Accelerate.vecLib (3.10 - vecLib 3.10) <9D749502-A228-3BF1-B52F-A182DEEB2C4D> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/vecLib
0x7fff8fb0c000 - 0x7fff8fb10ff7 libGIF.dylib (1232) <3C70FBBC-FBA5-3013-A440-05D68B63885F> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
0x7fff8fb11000 - 0x7fff8fba6ff7 com.apple.ColorSync (4.9.0 - 4.9.0) <F06733BD-A10C-3DB3-B050-825351130392> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/ColorSync.framework/Versions/A/ColorSync
0x7fff8fba7000 - 0x7fff8fed5fff com.apple.Foundation (6.9 - 1152.14) <E3746EDD-DFB1-3ECB-88ED-A91AC0EF3AAA> /System/Library/Frameworks/Foundation.framework/Versions/C/Foundation
0x7fff8fed6000 - 0x7fff8fef3fff com.apple.DistributionKit (700 - 920) <E0ED0C5F-6C97-3AB5-A33C-58DE0C1100A3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Install.framework/Frameworks/DistributionKit.framework/Versions/A/DistributionKit
0x7fff8fef4000 - 0x7fff8ff78fff com.apple.ViewBridge (103.1 - 103.1) <BABD572C-58AA-362C-B246-D45DCD990D16> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ViewBridge.framework/Versions/A/ViewBridge
0x7fff8ff79000 - 0x7fff9006bff7 libiconv.2.dylib (42) <2A06D02F-8B76-3864-8D96-64EF5B40BC6C> /usr/lib/libiconv.2.dylib
0x7fff9006c000 - 0x7fff9006efff com.apple.EFILogin (2.0 - 2) <39895ACB-E756-342C-ABE5-DB7100EF0A69> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/EFILogin.framework/Versions/A/EFILogin
0x7fff9006f000 - 0x7fff90077ffb com.apple.CoreServices.FSEvents (1210 - 1210) <782A9C69-7A45-31A7-8960-D08A36CBD0A7> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/FSEvents.framework/Versions/A/FSEvents
0x7fff90078000 - 0x7fff9008eff7 libsystem_asl.dylib (267) <F153AC5B-0542-356E-88C8-20A62CA704E2> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_asl.dylib
0x7fff9008f000 - 0x7fff9019dfff com.apple.desktopservices (1.9.2 - 1.9.2) <8670FD3B-8A5B-3D84-B21E-DF21140545A2> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DesktopServicesPriv.framework/Versions/A/DesktopServicesPriv
0x7fff901ab000 - 0x7fff901b8fff com.apple.SpeechRecognitionCore (2.0.32 - 2.0.32) <87F0C88D-502D-3217-8B4A-8388288568BA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SpeechRecognitionCore.framework/Versions/A/SpeechRecognitionCore
0x7fff90215000 - 0x7fff9025bff7 libauto.dylib (186) <A260789B-D4D8-316A-9490-254767B8A5F1> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
0x7fff9025c000 - 0x7fff90286ff7 libdispatch.dylib (442.1.4) <502CF32B-669B-3709-8862-08188225E4F0> /usr/lib/system/libdispatch.dylib
0x7fff90287000 - 0x7fff90773ff7 com.apple.MediaToolbox (1.0 - 1562.107) <F0888EAC-FB6D-35C5-B2FB-AC9A72FE4650> /System/Library/Frameworks/MediaToolbox.framework/Versions/A/MediaToolbox
0x7fff90774000 - 0x7fff90a5bffb com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore (1108.2 - 1108.2) <FD87F83F-301A-3BD6-8262-5692FC1B4457> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
0x7fff90a66000 - 0x7fff90a79ff7 com.apple.CoreBluetooth (1.0 - 1) <FA9B43B3-E183-3040-AE25-66EF9870CF35> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreBluetooth.framework/Versions/A/CoreBluetooth
0x7fff90a7a000 - 0x7fff90aa8fff com.apple.CoreServicesInternal (221.2.2 - 221.2.2) <16F7A7F1-CF1D-35AD-A91F-690A814048DF> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreServicesInternal.framework/Versions/A/CoreServicesInternal
0x7fff90aa9000 - 0x7fff90ad1fff libxpc.dylib (559.10.3) <876216DC-D5D3-381E-8AF9-49AE464E5107> /usr/lib/system/libxpc.dylib
0x7fff90ad2000 - 0x7fff90afffff com.apple.CoreVideo (1.8 - 145.1) <18DB07E0-B927-3260-A234-636F298D1917> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreVideo.framework/Versions/A/CoreVideo
0x7fff90c0f000 - 0x7fff90c1aff7 libcsfde.dylib (471.10.6) <E1BF5816-3CE6-30CE-B3EE-F68CB6BA1378> /usr/lib/libcsfde.dylib
0x7fff90c9d000 - 0x7fff90ea0ff3 com.apple.CFNetwork (720.2.4 - 720.2.4) <E550C671-930F-3B12-8798-23898473E179> /System/Library/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
0x7fff90ea1000 - 0x7fff90ed0fff com.apple.securityinterface (10.0 - 55058) <21F38170-2D3D-3FA2-B0EC-379482AFA5E4> /System/Library/Frameworks/SecurityInterface.framework/Versions/A/SecurityInterface
0x7fff90ed1000 - 0x7fff90ed1fff com.apple.SafariDAVNotifier (1.1.1 - 1) <21D4673A-52C7-391D-AF7C-F77D368D34AE> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/BookmarkDAV.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SafariDAVNotifier.framework/Versions/A/SafariDAVNotifier
0x7fff90ed2000 - 0x7fff91030ffb com.apple.avfoundation (2.0 - 889.102) <7D2E62AF-CDEA-394C-84B2-656629F00197> /System/Library/Frameworks/AVFoundation.framework/Versions/A/AVFoundation
0x7fff91031000 - 0x7fff91033ff7 libutil.dylib (38) <471AD65E-B86E-3C4A-8ABD-B8665A2BCE3F> /usr/lib/libutil.dylib
0x7fff91034000 - 0x7fff9103afff libsystem_trace.dylib (72.1.3) <A9E6B7D8-C327-3742-AC54-86C94218B1DF> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_trace.dylib
0x7fff9103b000 - 0x7fff91044ff7 libsystem_notify.dylib (133.1.1) <61147800-F320-3DAA-850C-BADF33855F29> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_notify.dylib
0x7fff91045000 - 0x7fff91050ff7 libkxld.dylib (2782.10.72) <68E07A32-28F5-3FBB-9D74-00B4F53C2FD4> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
0x7fff91051000 - 0x7fff91135fff libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib (52.10.1) <2A2924DE-63FB-37F6-B102-84D69240675B> /usr/lib/libcrypto.0.9.8.dylib
0x7fff91136000 - 0x7fff9113fff3 com.apple.CommonAuth (4.0 - 2.0) <BA9F5A09-D200-3D18-9F4A-20C789291A30> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommonAuth.framework/Versions/A/CommonAuth
0x7fff91468000 - 0x7fff91473fff com.apple.AppSandbox (4.0 - 238.10.1) <4C171026-DC9A-3CEE-AB42-110859674F61> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppSandbox.framework/Versions/A/AppSandbox
0x7fff91474000 - 0x7fff914d0fff com.apple.QuickLookFramework (5.0 - 675.13) <70196DC4-E71B-37E8-AA15-B7FD21EC1012> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Versions/A/QuickLook
0x7fff914d1000 - 0x7fff914edfff com.apple.GenerationalStorage (2.0 - 209.11) <9FF8DD11-25FB-3047-A5BF-9415339B3EEC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GenerationalStorage.framework/Versions/A/GenerationalStorage
0x7fff9154b000 - 0x7fff9154bfff com.apple.audio.units.AudioUnit (1.12 - 1.12) <76EF1C9D-DEA4-3E55-A134-4099B2FD2CF2> /System/Library/Frameworks/AudioUnit.framework/Versions/A/AudioUnit
0x7fff9154c000 - 0x7fff91569fff libsystem_kernel.dylib (2782.10.72) <97CD7ACD-EA0C-3434-BEFC-FCD013D6BB73> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_kernel.dylib
0x7fff9156a000 - 0x7fff91977ff7 libLAPACK.dylib (1128) <F9201AE7-B031-36DB-BCF8-971E994EF7C1> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libLAPACK.dylib
0x7fff919ae000 - 0x7fff919aefff com.apple.Carbon (154 - 157) <0DF27AD6-ED64-34D7-825D-65297D276652> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Carbon
0x7fff919af000 - 0x7fff91ae1ff7 com.apple.MediaControlSender (2.0 - 215.15) <454420EB-E6FE-3074-8D58-67471E1D61E5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MediaControlSender.framework/Versions/A/MediaControlSender
0x7fff91ae2000 - 0x7fff91b0dfff libc++abi.dylib (125) <88A22A0F-87C6-3002-BFBA-AC0F2808B8B9> /usr/lib/libc++abi.dylib
0x7fff91b0e000 - 0x7fff91b49fff com.apple.QD (301 - 301) <C4D2AD03-B839-350A-AAF0-B4A08F8BED77> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/QD.framework/Versions/A/QD
0x7fff91b4a000 - 0x7fff91b4cff7 libsystem_sandbox.dylib (358.1.1) <95312E09-DA28-324A-A084-F3E574D0210E> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_sandbox.dylib
0x7fff91b66000 - 0x7fff91ba6ff7 libGLImage.dylib (11.1.1) <3986BFA3-4F55-380F-B01D-91BA9785D70C> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLImage.dylib
0x7fff91ba7000 - 0x7fff91bc0fff com.apple.openscripting (1.4 - 162) <80DFF366-B950-3F79-903F-99DA0FFDB570> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OpenScripting.framework/Versions/A/OpenScripting
0x7fff91c7e000 - 0x7fff91c86fff com.apple.xpcobjects (103 - 103) <A202ACEF-7A3D-303E-BB07-29FF49DE279D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/XPCObjects.framework/Versions/A/XPCObjects
0x7fff91c87000 - 0x7fff91ca2ff7 com.apple.aps.framework (4.0 - 4.0) <F3C3C246-101E-3E81-9608-D2D6E9352532> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ApplePushService.framework/Versions/A/ApplePushService
0x7fff91ca3000 - 0x7fff91ee4fff com.apple.AddressBook.framework (9.0 - 1563) <63953D92-FB0D-31B1-A449-07BA64D08BA9> /System/Library/Frameworks/AddressBook.framework/Versions/A/AddressBook
0x7fff91ee5000 - 0x7fff91f4cffb com.apple.datadetectorscore (6.0 - 396.1.1) <80379385-A4EC-3F9B-AFED-9B1DF781943D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectorsCore.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectorsCore
0x7fff91f4d000 - 0x7fff91f4efff libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib (100) <2EE8E436-5CDC-34C5-9959-5BA218D507FB> /usr/lib/libDiagnosticMessagesClient.dylib
0x7fff91f4f000 - 0x7fff91f5efff com.apple.LangAnalysis (1.7.0 - 1.7.0) <D1E527E4-C561-352F-9457-E8C50232793C> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LangAnalysis.framework/Versions/A/LangAnalysis
0x7fff91f5f000 - 0x7fff91fd3fff com.apple.ShareKit (1.0 - 323) <92C947CC-FD6B-39D4-919D-9ABD7701384C> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ShareKit.framework/Versions/A/ShareKit
0x7fff91fd4000 - 0x7fff91fd9fff com.apple.DiskArbitration (2.6 - 2.6) <0DFF4D9B-2AC3-3B82-B5C5-30F4EFBD2DB9> /System/Library/Frameworks/DiskArbitration.framework/Versions/A/DiskArbitration
0x7fff91fda000 - 0x7fff92012fff com.apple.RemoteViewServices (2.0 - 99) <C9A62691-B0D9-34B7-B71C-A48B5F4DC553> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/RemoteViewServices.framework/Versions/A/RemoteViewServices
0x7fff92013000 - 0x7fff922bffff com.apple.GeoServices (1.0 - 982.4.10) <8A7FE04A-2785-30E7-A6E2-DC15D170DAF5> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GeoServices.framework/Versions/A/GeoServices
0x7fff922c0000 - 0x7fff922f8ffb libsystem_network.dylib (411.1) <2EC3A005-473F-3C36-A665-F88B5BACC7F0> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_network.dylib
0x7fff92351000 - 0x7fff92362ff7 libsystem_coretls.dylib (35.1.2) <BC691CD1-17B6-39A5-BD02-AF973695FD1D> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_coretls.dylib
0x7fff92363000 - 0x7fff92363fff com.apple.AOSMigrate (1.0 - 1) <6893B495-188D-3F88-81E7-8FAFDD53323D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AOSMigrate.framework/Versions/A/AOSMigrate
0x7fff92364000 - 0x7fff92366ff7 com.apple.securityhi (9.0 - 55006) <1F40ECF1-6AEF-3E64-9DAD-ADC646CCEA98> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SecurityHI.framework/Versions/A/SecurityHI
0x7fff92cdc000 - 0x7fff92ce0fff libpam.2.dylib (20) <E805398D-9A92-31F8-8005-8DC188BD8B6E> /usr/lib/libpam.2.dylib
0x7fff92ce1000 - 0x7fff92ce1fff com.apple.Cocoa (6.8 - 21) <EAC0EA1E-3C62-3B28-A941-5D8B1E085FF8> /System/Library/Frameworks/Cocoa.framework/Versions/A/Cocoa
0x7fff92d38000 - 0x7fff92d8bffb libAVFAudio.dylib (118.3) <CC124063-34DF-39E3-921A-2BA3EA8D6F38> /System/Library/Frameworks/AVFoundation.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libAVFAudio.dylib
0x7fff92d8c000 - 0x7fff92dd9ff3 com.apple.print.framework.PrintCore (10.0 - 451) <3CA58254-D14F-3913-9DFB-CAC499570CC7> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PrintCore.framework/Versions/A/PrintCore
0x7fff92dda000 - 0x7fff92de5fff libGL.dylib (11.1.1) <1F0EB9FB-4B0F-349B-80DD-93FD3F45B9C7> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGL.dylib
0x7fff92de6000 - 0x7fff92de9fff com.apple.help (1.3.3 - 46) <CA4541F4-CEF5-355C-8F1F-EA65DC1B400F> /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Help.framework/Versions/A/Help
0x7fff92dea000 - 0x7fff92df2ff7 com.apple.icloud.FindMyDevice (1.0 - 1) <D198E170-3610-3727-BC87-73AD249CA097> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/FindMyDevice.framework/Versions/A/FindMyDevice
0x7fff92df3000 - 0x7fff92e1bfff libsystem_info.dylib (459) <B85A85D5-8530-3A93-B0C3-4DEC41F79478> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_info.dylib
0x7fff92e1c000 - 0x7fff92e6afff libcurl.4.dylib (83.1.2) <337A1FF8-E8B1-3173-9F29-C0D4C851D8E1> /usr/lib/libcurl.4.dylib
0x7fff9342d000 - 0x7fff93459fff libsandbox.1.dylib (358.1.1) <BA84BDAF-2C59-3CED-8970-9FB029BD7442> /usr/lib/libsandbox.1.dylib
0x7fff9345a000 - 0x7fff9345efff com.apple.LoginUICore (3.0 - 3.0) <035C8626-9E66-3E3F-9976-BA4BCD9646F3> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/LoginUIKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LoginUICore.framework/Versions/A/LoginUICore
0x7fff9345f000 - 0x7fff93498ff7 com.apple.datadetectors (5.0 - 286.7) <196D4E74-1157-3672-9485-98B929855781> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/DataDetectors.framework/Versions/A/DataDetectors
0x7fff93499000 - 0x7fff934aeff7 com.apple.AppContainer (4.0 - 238.10.1) <24A43E31-BCD3-32DB-8023-DE7EEA912E89> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppContainer.framework/Versions/A/AppContainer
0x7fff934af000 - 0x7fff934affff com.apple.ApplicationServices (48 - 48) <5BF7910B-C328-3BF8-BA4F-CE52B574CE01> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/ApplicationServices
0x7fff934b0000 - 0x7fff935f8ff7 com.apple.WebKitLegacy (10600 - 10600.3.18) <91B3E705-1378-3F73-B079-3223E838B629> /System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/WebKitLegacy.framework/Versions/A/WebKitLegacy
0x7fff93651000 - 0x7fff9366aff7 com.apple.CalendarAgentLink (8.0 - 250) <0F3CCA9C-645D-3A1A-A959-F4F8D31F9B1A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CalendarAgentLink.framework/Versions/A/CalendarAgentLink
0x7fff9366b000 - 0x7fff936f9ff7 com.apple.CorePDF (4.0 - 4) <9CD7EC6D-3593-3D60-B04F-75F612CCB99A> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CorePDF.framework/Versions/A/CorePDF
0x7fff936fa000 - 0x7fff9373aff7 com.apple.CloudDocs (1.0 - 280.6) <C1179CEF-E058-3E16-BF90-C059FE7CDE77> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CloudDocs.framework/Versions/A/CloudDocs
0x7fff93748000 - 0x7fff9376dfff libPng.dylib (1232) <10DC46CC-A4FD-3B1A-AA23-E4F12938BC13> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
0x7fff9376e000 - 0x7fff93785fff com.apple.login (3.0 - 3.0) <85DEFDD5-FC3E-3AA1-8037-12F2DCE6BE3D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/login.framework/Versions/A/login
0x7fff93786000 - 0x7fff937deff7 com.apple.accounts.AccountsDaemon (113 - 113) <30F83BF7-2BAE-3BAD-B111-224346AF4B52> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AccountsDaemon.framework/Versions/A/AccountsDaemon
0x7fff937f8000 - 0x7fff93ac7ff3 com.apple.CoreImage (10.0.33) <6E3DDA29-718B-3BDB-BFAF-F8C201BF93A4> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CoreImage.framework/Versions/A/CoreImage
0x7fff93ac8000 - 0x7fff93ac8ff7 liblaunch.dylib (559.10.3) <DFCDEBDF-8247-3DC7-9879-E7E497DDA4B4> /usr/lib/system/liblaunch.dylib
0x7fff93ac9000 - 0x7fff93adefff com.apple.ToneKit (1.0 - 1) <CA375645-8DE1-3DE8-A2E0-0537849DF59B> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ToneKit.framework/Versions/A/ToneKit
0x7fff93adf000 - 0x7fff93b3afef libTIFF.dylib (1232) <56D444B7-A37A-30BC-80B5-5E702FFAAAAB> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libTIFF.dylib
0x7fff93b3b000 - 0x7fff93b69ff7 com.apple.CommerceKit (1.2.0 - 376.6.2) <684FCA6B-0F93-35EA-8174-63FEFFE05202> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommerceKit.framework/Versions/A/CommerceKit
0x7fff93b6a000 - 0x7fff93b77fff com.apple.ProtocolBuffer (1 - 225.1) <2D502FBB-D2A0-3937-A5C5-385FA65B3874> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/ProtocolBuffer.framework/Versions/A/ProtocolBuffer
0x7fff93b78000 - 0x7fff93c68fef libJP2.dylib (1232) <13BFC6A7-E24E-3F29-AD3C-E2D382A1223A> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libJP2.dylib
0x7fff93c8a000 - 0x7fff93cc5fff com.apple.Symbolication (1.4 - 56045) <D64571B1-4483-3FE2-BD67-A91360F79727> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Symbolication.framework/Versions/A/Symbolication
0x7fff93cc6000 - 0x7fff93d25ff3 com.apple.AE (681 - 681) <7F544183-A515-31A8-B45F-89A167F56216> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
0x7fff93d26000 - 0x7fff93d90ff7 com.apple.imfoundation (10.0 - 1000) <F3BDCF22-C8D8-3A0A-A941-272622FA7B2D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IMFoundation.framework/Versions/A/IMFoundation
0x7fff93d91000 - 0x7fff940fcfff com.apple.VideoToolbox (1.0 - 1562.107) <2EAFB008-7F19-34C2-A5A6-43B4CD35FEF3> /System/Library/Frameworks/VideoToolbox.framework/Versions/A/VideoToolbox
0x7fff94201000 - 0x7fff9421ffff com.apple.frameworks.preferencepanes (16.0 - 16.0) <C763B730-D6BC-31D3-951A-898BB49C5A3E> /System/Library/Frameworks/PreferencePanes.framework/Versions/A/PreferencePanes
0x7fff94261000 - 0x7fff9431fff7 com.apple.imcore (10.0 - 1000) <F0AD50BC-EE92-3808-83C6-3E8CCF8782F1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IMCore.framework/Versions/A/IMCore
0x7fff94320000 - 0x7fff94321ff7 libodfde.dylib (22) <52D0ABCD-F464-362C-86EA-ACA10993F556> /usr/lib/libodfde.dylib
0x7fff94322000 - 0x7fff9436bff3 com.apple.HIServices (1.22 - 520.12) <8EAC82AB-6A7D-3606-AF6F-60A9410D1278> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIServices.framework/Versions/A/HIServices
0x7fff9436c000 - 0x7fff94494ff7 com.apple.coreui (2.1 - 305.6.1) <B56EC212-73C1-326F-B78C-EB856386296E> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/CoreUI
0x7fff94550000 - 0x7fff94569ff7 com.apple.CFOpenDirectory (10.10 - 187) <0F9747EF-12A3-3694-984D-0B8352CA6C0F> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
0x7fff9456a000 - 0x7fff9469afff com.apple.UIFoundation (1.0 - 1) <8E030D93-441C-3997-9CD2-55C8DFAC8B84> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/UIFoundation.framework/Versions/A/UIFoundation
0x7fff9469b000 - 0x7fff946b3fff com.apple.CalendarStore (8.0 - 1479) <42CC3B45-7916-3C2C-8F07-E40D96C9FEDB> /System/Library/Frameworks/CalendarStore.framework/Versions/A/CalendarStore
0x7fff946b4000 - 0x7fff946bfff7 com.apple.speech.synthesis.framework (5.3.3 - 5.3.3) <7DF3C68C-B219-3E13-AE72-24B8606A1560> /System/Library/Frameworks/ApplicationServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SpeechSynthesis.framework/Versions/A/SpeechSynthesis
0x7fff946c0000 - 0x7fff946c9fff libGFXShared.dylib (11.1.1) <7AE7D152-597E-3B27-A52C-8DA76760B61C> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGFXShared.dylib
0x7fff946ca000 - 0x7fff946cefff com.apple.TCC (1.0 - 1) <61F36A72-B983-3A2D-9D37-A2F194D31E7D> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/TCC.framework/Versions/A/TCC
0x7fff946cf000 - 0x7fff949eafcf com.apple.vImage (8.0 - 8.0) <1183FE6A-FDB6-3B3B-928D-50C7909F2308> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vImage.framework/Versions/A/vImage
0x7fff94a46000 - 0x7fff94a52ff7 com.apple.commonutilities (8.0 - 900) <E5E018A7-FB3C-37A2-9769-49AFAC89FDE8> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CommonUtilities.framework/Versions/A/CommonUtilities
0x7fff94a53000 - 0x7fff94a55ff7 libquarantine.dylib (76) <DC041627-2D92-361C-BABF-A869A5C72293> /usr/lib/system/libquarantine.dylib
0x7fff94a56000 - 0x7fff94d89fff libmecabra.dylib (666.2) <F757CABA-3EDB-3ABA-A378-A7C574EA233B> /usr/lib/libmecabra.dylib
0x7fff94d8a000 - 0x7fff955c3fe3 com.apple.CoreGraphics (1.600.0 - 775.16) <A7BA30E6-A15F-3E48-9718-3837949A0E2E> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/CoreGraphics
0x7fff955c4000 - 0x7fff95774ff7 com.apple.QuartzCore (1.10 - 361.15) <72A78C43-30DF-3748-9015-4B28119DB27B> /System/Library/Frameworks/QuartzCore.framework/Versions/A/QuartzCore
0x7fff957a3000 - 0x7fff95a0bff3 com.apple.security (7.0 - 57031.10.10) <79C37E73-271B-3BEF-A96E-CDB83FF12CF0> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
0x7fff95a0c000 - 0x7fff95a0ffff com.apple.xpc.ServiceManagement (1.0 - 1) <5EFD45BF-B0CD-39F2-8232-6BA33E63E5D4> /System/Library/Frameworks/ServiceManagement.framework/Versions/A/ServiceManagement

External Modification Summary:
Calls made by other processes targeting this process:
task_for_pid: 2
thread_create: 1
thread_set_state: 0
Calls made by this process:
task_for_pid: 0
thread_create: 0
thread_set_state: 0
Calls made by all processes on this machine:
task_for_pid: 54803
thread_create: 9
thread_set_state: 0

VM Region Summary:
ReadOnly portion of Libraries: Total=261.3M resident=149.9M(57%) swapped_out_or_unallocated=111.4M(43%)
Writable regions: Total=1.1G written=7340K(1%) resident=13.2M(1%) swapped_out=8K(0%) unallocated=1.1G(99%)

REGION TYPE VIRTUAL
=========== =======
Activity Tracing 2048K
CG backing stores 880K
CG image 28K
CG shared images 208K
CoreImage 16K
Foundation 4K
JS JIT generated code 8K
JS JIT generated code (reserved) 1.0G reserved VM address space (unallocated)
Kernel Alloc Once 8K
MALLOC 55.4M
MALLOC (admin) 32K
Memory Tag 242 12K
OpenCL 16K
SQLite page cache 1408K
STACK GUARD 56.0M
Stack 13.7M
VM_ALLOCATE 17.2M
WebKit Malloc 1336K
__DATA 27.5M
__IMAGE 528K
__LINKEDIT 70.5M
__TEXT 190.8M
__UNICODE 544K
mapped file 58.8M
shared memory 4K
=========== =======
TOTAL 1.5G
TOTAL, minus reserved VM space 496.8M

Model: MacBookPro11,1, BootROM MBP111.0138.B14, 2 processors, Intel Core i5, 2.4 GHz, 4 GB, SMC 2.16f68
Graphics: Intel Iris, Intel Iris, Built-In
Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54343235533641465236412D50422020
Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM0, 2 GB, DDR3, 1600 MHz, 0x80AD, 0x484D54343235533641465236412D50422020
AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x112), Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (7.15.159.13.12)
Bluetooth: Version 4.3.2f6 15235, 3 services, 19 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
Network Service: Wi-Fi, AirPort, en0
Serial ATA Device: APPLE SSD SD0128F, 121.33 GB
USB Device: Internal Memory Card Reader
USB Device: Apple Internal Keyboard / Trackpad
USB Device: BRCM20702 Hub
USB Device: Bluetooth USB Host Controller
Thunderbolt Bus: MacBook Pro, Apple Inc., 17.2


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I got the info from the end of that log, but in the future if you need it:

Apple Menu in menu bar -> About this Mac (gets Mac model and version of operating system OS X)
To get a version of an application, highlight in Finder, command + I or Get Info under the file menu item. (This will get application version)

You didn't mention if starting Safari while holding shift made a difference?

If it doesn't, can you go into System Preferences -> Users & Groups and create another (temporary) user.
Log out of the current user and log into that newly created account.
Does Safari work here?


----------



## Mrjamieson (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi,

i tried starting it while holding shift and it still says 'Safari quit unexpectedly' and then gives me a full error report.

i've created a guest user and it is doing the same on there as well.

There is definately a lot of cr*ap on this macbook slowing it up because its taking a while to do any tasks and quite frequently i am seeing the multi coloured spinning ball meaning the laptop is thinking.

How do i clear it of any malware or viruses it may have?

Can you see anything in the error report that i gave you from when i try to start Safari that would suggest what is causing this?

Thanks again!


----------



## Mrjamieson (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi can you still help me?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Boot the Mac holding the short key. This should boot into Safe Mode.
Log into that new user account and try again please.

Nothing in that report stands out or points to anything specific I see.
That it is affecting other user accounts is worrisome.


----------



## Mrjamieson (Jul 22, 2012)

hi, i think we may be getting somewhere?

I started it in safe mood and logged into the guest user and safari started no problem.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

OK. Need you to start normally.
Start the application /Applications/Utilities/Terminal
Type the command

```
kextstat
```
and post the results


----------



## Mrjamieson (Jul 22, 2012)

Last login: Wed Feb 11 00:41:17 on ttys000
Lucys-MBP:~ leejamieson$ kextstat
Index Refs Address Size Wired Name (Version) <Linked Against>
1 78 0xffffff7f80a3e000 0x8c50 0x8c50 com.apple.kpi.bsd (14.1.0)
2 7 0xffffff7f80da3000 0x28c0 0x28c0 com.apple.kpi.dsep (14.1.0)
3 96 0xffffff7f80a03000 0x20500 0x20500 com.apple.kpi.iokit (14.1.0)
4 102 0xffffff7f80a24000 0xbf50 0xbf50 com.apple.kpi.libkern (14.1.0)
5 90 0xffffff7f80a00000 0x2d50 0x2d50 com.apple.kpi.mach (14.1.0)
6 46 0xffffff7f80a30000 0x8420 0x8420 com.apple.kpi.private (14.1.0)
7 60 0xffffff7f80a39000 0x4900 0x4900 com.apple.kpi.unsupported (14.1.0)
8 0 0xffffff7f80ddc000 0xc000 0xc000 com.apple.kec.pthread (1) <7 6 5 4 1>
9 1 0xffffff7f80de8000 0x9000 0x9000 com.apple.kec.Libm (1) <4>
10 3 0xffffff7f80fc5000 0x9c000 0x9c000 com.apple.kec.corecrypto (1.0) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
11 18 0xffffff7f81344000 0x9000 0x9000 com.apple.iokit.IOACPIFamily (1.4) <7 6 4 3>
12 26 0xffffff7f80b24000 0x2f000 0x2f000 com.apple.iokit.IOPCIFamily (2.9) <7 6 5 4 3>
13 2 0xffffff7f8263f000 0x5f000 0x5f000 com.apple.driver.AppleACPIPlatform (3.1) <12 11 7 6 5 4 3 1>
14 1 0xffffff7f81061000 0xb000 0xb000 com.apple.driver.AppleFDEKeyStore (28.30) <10 7 6 5 4 3 1>
15 2 0xffffff7f8133d000 0x7000 0x7000 com.apple.iokit.IOReportFamily (31) <5 4 3>
16 7 0xffffff7f80a47000 0x26000 0x26000 com.apple.iokit.IOStorageFamily (2.0) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
17 0 0xffffff7f81415000 0x19000 0x19000 com.apple.driver.DiskImages (396) <16 7 6 5 4 3 1>
18 1 0xffffff7f82206000 0xf000 0xf000 com.apple.driver.AppleCredentialManager (1.0) <7 5 4 3 1>
19 2 0xffffff7f80da9000 0xd000 0xd000 com.apple.driver.AppleMobileFileIntegrity (1.0.5) <7 6 5 4 3 2 1>
20 0 0xffffff7f82215000 0x23000 0x23000 com.apple.driver.AppleKeyStore (2) <19 18 10 7 6 5 4 3 1>
21 0 0xffffff7f80da6000 0x2000 0x2000 com.apple.security.TMSafetyNet (8) <7 6 5 4 2 1>
22 2 0xffffff7f80db6000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.kext.AppleMatch (1.0.0d1) <4 1>
23 1 0xffffff7f80dbb000 0x17000 0x17000 com.apple.security.sandbox (300.0) <22 19 7 6 5 4 3 2 1>
24 0 0xffffff7f80dd2000 0x9000 0x9000 com.apple.security.quarantine (3) <23 22 7 6 5 4 2 1>
25 0 0xffffff7f826b5000 0x8000 0x8000 com.apple.nke.applicationfirewall (161) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
26 0 0xffffff7f82612000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.AppleAPIC (1.7) <4 3>
27 3 0xffffff7f812db000 0x4000 0x4000 com.apple.iokit.IOSMBusFamily (1.1) <5 4 3>
28 0 0xffffff7f826a4000 0x7000 0x7000 com.apple.driver.AppleACPIEC (3.1) <27 13 11 5 4 3>
29 0 0xffffff7f82119000 0x4000 0x4000 com.apple.driver.AppleSMBIOS (2.1) <7 4 3>
30 0 0xffffff7f82482000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.AppleHPET (1.8) <11 7 5 4 3>
31 0 0xffffff7f82147000 0x8000 0x8000 com.apple.driver.AppleRTC (2.0) <11 5 4 3 1>
32 5 0xffffff7f8106c000 0x76000 0x76000 com.apple.iokit.IOHIDFamily (2.0.0) <14 7 6 5 4 3 2 1>
33 0 0xffffff7f826ae000 0x4000 0x4000 com.apple.driver.AppleACPIButtons (3.1) <32 13 11 7 6 5 4 3 1>
34 0 0xffffff7f8211f000 0x8000 0x8000 com.apple.driver.AppleSmartBatteryManager (161.0.0) <27 11 5 4 3 1>
35 1 0xffffff7f82539000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AppleEFIRuntime (2.0) <7 6 5 4 3>
36 1 0xffffff7f8253e000 0xb000 0xb000 com.apple.driver.AppleEFINVRAM (2.0) <35 7 6 5 4 3 1>
38 14 0xffffff7f80f3d000 0x65000 0x65000 com.apple.iokit.IOUSBFamily (710.4.14) <12 7 5 4 3 1>
39 0 0xffffff7f81114000 0x22000 0x22000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBXHCI (710.4.11) <38 12 7 5 4 3 1>
42 5 0xffffff7f80efe000 0x2c000 0x2c000 com.apple.iokit.IONetworkingFamily (3.2) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
43 1 0xffffff7f81632000 0x7000 0x7000 com.apple.driver.mDNSOffloadUserClient (1.0.1b8) <42 4 3 1>
44 1 0xffffff7f81639000 0xab000 0xab000 com.apple.iokit.IO80211Family (710.55) <42 10 7 6 5 4 3 1>
45 0 0xffffff7f816ec000 0x5ea000 0x5ea000 com.apple.driver.AirPort.Brcm4360 (910.26.12) <44 43 42 12 7 6 5 4 3 1>
46 5 0xffffff7f811cd000 0xdd000 0xdd000 com.apple.iokit.IOThunderboltFamily (4.2.1) <5 4 3 1>
47 0 0xffffff7f8202e000 0x1b000 0x1b000 com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltNHI (3.1.7) <46 12 11 5 4 3 1>
48 2 0xffffff7f815e7000 0x16000 0x16000 com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIFamily (2.7.5) <5 4 3 1>
49 0 0xffffff7f82617000 0x1b000 0x1b000 com.apple.driver.AppleAHCIPort (3.1.0) <48 12 5 4 3 1>
50 0 0xffffff7f8160d000 0x18000 0x18000 com.apple.iokit.IOAHCIBlockStorage (2.7.0) <48 16 6 5 4 3 1> 
51 0 0xffffff7f8201c000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltPCIDownAdapter (2.0.2) <46 12 5 4 3 1>
52 1 0xffffff7f82070000 0xf000 0xf000 com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPAdapterFamily (4.0.6) <46 11 5 4
3 1>
53 0 0xffffff7f8209a000 0x6000 0x6000 com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltDPInAdapter (4.0.6) <52 46 5 4 3 1>
54 0 0xffffff7f81e69000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.XsanFilter (404) <16 5 4 3 1>
55 0 0xffffff7f81e4d000 0xa000 0xa000 com.apple.BootCache (35) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
56 0 0xffffff7f8252a000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib (1.0.0d1) <6 4 3 2 1>
57 0 0xffffff7f82531000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.AppleFSCompression.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless (1.0.0d1) <7 6 4 3 2 1>
59 0 0xffffff7f81179000 0x1c000 0x1c000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBHub (705.4.2) <38 5 4 3 1>
60 0 0xffffff7f81d4f000 0xde000 0xde000 com.apple.driver.CoreStorage (471.10.6) <16 7 6 5 4 3 1>
62 1 0xffffff7f8110a000 0xa000 0xa000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBComposite (705.4.9) <38 4 3 1>
63 0 0xffffff7f81172000 0x7000 0x7000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMergeNub (705.4.0) <62 38 4 3 1>
64 3 0xffffff7f80ae2000 0x2b000 0x2b000 com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIArchitectureModelFamily (3.7.3) <5 4 3 1>
65 1 0xffffff7f80fae000 0x11000 0x11000 com.apple.iokit.IOUSBMassStorageClass (3.7.1) <64 38 16 5 4 3 1>
66 1 0xffffff7f80e21000 0x15000 0x15000 com.apple.iokit.IOSCSIBlockCommandsDevice (3.7.3) <64 16 5 4 3 1>
67 0 0xffffff7f820f3000 0x8000 0x8000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBCardReader (3.5.1) <66 65 64 38 16 5 4 3 1>
69 3 0xffffff7f81100000 0xa000 0xa000 com.apple.iokit.IOUSBHIDDriver (705.4.0) <38 32 5 4 3 1>
70 0 0xffffff7f81e9d000 0x4000 0x4000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCKeyboard (240.2) <69 38 32 7 6 5 4 3 1>
72 0 0xffffff7f81ea8000 0x13000 0x13000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBMultitouch (245.2) <69 38 32 6 5 4 3 1>
73 0 0xffffff7f81ea3000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.AppleUSBTCButtons (240.2) <69 38 32 7 6 5 4 3 1>
74 13 0xffffff7f813be000 0x3b000 0x3b000 com.apple.iokit.IOGraphicsFamily (2.4.1) <12 7 5 4 3 1>
75 1 0xffffff7f821b3000 0xe000 0xe000 com.apple.driver.AppleSMBusController (1.0.13d1) <27 12 11 5 4 3>
76 0 0xffffff7f821c4000 0xe000 0xe000 com.apple.driver.AppleMCCSControl (1.2.11) <75 74 12 11 7 5 4 3 1>
77 4 0xffffff7f81405000 0x10000 0x10000 com.apple.iokit.IONDRVSupport (2.4.1) <74 12 7 5 4 3>
78 1 0xffffff7f824fe000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AppleBacklightExpert (1.1.0) <77 74 12 5 4 3>
79 0 0xffffff7f8260a000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AppleBacklight (170.5.0) <78 77 74 12 5 4 3>
82 0 0xffffff7f82549000 0xa8000 0xa8000 com.apple.driver.AppleCameraInterface (5.29.0) <12 7 6 5 4 3 1>
83 2 0xffffff7f822a1000 0x6d000 0x6d000 com.apple.iokit.IOAcceleratorFamily2 (156.6) <74 12 7 6 5 4 3 1>
84 2 0xffffff7f823a4000 0x6000 0x6000 com.apple.AppleGraphicsDeviceControl (3.8.6) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
85 0 0xffffff7f823aa000 0x4c000 0x4c000 com.apple.driver.AppleIntelFramebufferAzul (10.0.2) <84 83 74 15 12 11 7 6 5 4 3 1>
88 4 0xffffff7f8134d000 0xa000 0xa000 com.apple.driver.IOPlatformPluginFamily (5.8.1d38) <11 7 6 5 4 3>
89 4 0xffffff7f81357000 0x1a000 0x1a000 com.apple.driver.AppleSMC (3.1.9) <11 7 5 4 3 1>
90 1 0xffffff7f81373000 0x17000 0x17000 com.apple.driver.X86PlatformPlugin (1.0.0) <89 88 38 11 7 6 5 4 3 1>
91 1 0xffffff7f814a4000 0xe000 0xe000 com.apple.iokit.IOSerialFamily (11) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
93 0 0xffffff7f82450000 0xb000 0xb000 com.apple.driver.AppleHV (1) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
94 0 0xffffff7f8210e000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AppleSMCLMU (2.0.7d0) <89 74 5 4 3>
95 0 0xffffff7f80fc2000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.iokit.IOUSBUserClient (705.4.0) <38 7 5 4 3 1>
96 2 0xffffff7f81ec3000 0x78000 0x78000 com.apple.vecLib.kext (1.2.0) <9 6 5 4 3>
97 4 0xffffff7f81f3b000 0x30000 0x30000 com.apple.iokit.IOAudioFamily (203.3) <96 5 4 3 1>
98 2 0xffffff7f824b5000 0xc000 0xc000 com.apple.iokit.IOHDAFamily (269.25) <5 4 3 1>
99 1 0xffffff7f824c4000 0x1c000 0x1c000 com.apple.driver.AppleHDAController (269.25) <98 97 74 12 7 6 5 4 3 1>
100 2 0xffffff7f814c9000 0xab000 0xab000 com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothFamily (4.3.2f6) <15 7 5 4 3 1>
101 1 0xffffff7f81584000 0x23000 0x23000 com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport (4.3.2f6) <100 38 12 11 7 5 4 3 1>
102 0 0xffffff7f815a7000 0x9000 0x9000 com.apple.iokit.BroadcomBluetoothHostControllerUSBTransport (4.3.2f6) <101 100 38 12 11 7 5 4 3>
103 0 0xffffff7f8204e000 0x17000 0x17000 com.apple.driver.AppleThunderboltIP (2.0.2) <46 42 12 5 4 3 1>
106 0 0xffffff7f821fe000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.AppleLPC (1.7.3) <88 12 5 4 3>
108 0 0xffffff7f8244b000 0x3000 0x3000 com.apple.driver.AppleHWAccess (1) <7 5 4 3>
109 0 0xffffff7f81d49000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.Dont_Steal_Mac_OS_X (7.0.0) <89 7 4 3 1>
110 1 0xffffff7f812c6000 0x13000 0x13000 com.apple.iokit.IOSurface (97) <7 5 4 3 1>
111 0 0xffffff7f8231c000 0x5f000 0x5f000 com.apple.driver.AppleIntelHD5000Graphics (10.0.2) <110 83 74 12 7 6 5 4 3 1>
113 0 0xffffff7f80f31000 0x6000 0x6000 com.apple.iokit.IOUserEthernet (1.0.1) <42 6 5 4 3 1>
114 0 0xffffff7f821a6000 0x4000 0x4000 com.apple.driver.AppleOSXWatchdog (1) <12 7 6 5 4 3 1>
115 0 0xffffff7f81fc7000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AppleUpstreamUserClient (3.6.1) <74 12 11 7 5 4 3 1>
117 1 0xffffff7f8138a000 0x7000 0x7000 com.apple.driver.X86PlatformShim (1.0.0) <90 89 88 7 4 3>
118 0 0xffffff7f824e0000 0x13000 0x13000 com.apple.driver.AGPM (100.15.5) <88 84 77 74 12 5 4 3>
119 0 0xffffff7f8219f000 0x4000 0x4000 com.apple.driver.ApplePlatformEnabler (2.1.7d1) <7 5 4 3>
120 0 0xffffff7f814b5000 0xa000 0xa000 com.apple.iokit.IOBluetoothSerialManager (4.3.2f6) <91 7 5 4 3 1>
121 1 0xffffff7f826bf000 0x13000 0x13000 com.apple.kext.OSvKernDSPLib (1.15) <5 4>
122 1 0xffffff7f826d2000 0xea000 0xea000 com.apple.driver.DspFuncLib (269.25) <121 97 96 36 6 5 4 3 1>
123 0 0xffffff7f827bc000 0xab000 0xab000 com.apple.driver.AppleHDA (269.25) <122 99 98 97 77 74 6 5 4 3 1>
124 1 0xffffff7f81e59000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.kext.triggers (1.0) <7 6 5 4 3 1>
125 0 0xffffff7f81e5e000 0x9000 0x9000 com.apple.filesystems.autofs (3.0) <124 7 6 5 4 3 1>
127 0 0xffffff7f82869000 0x5000 0x5000 com.apple.driver.AudioAUUC (1.70) <97 74 12 11 7 5 4 3 1>
Lucys-MBP:~ leejamieson$ ketstatA


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Can you also post the output of the two commands using /Appliciations/Utilities/Terminal:

```
ls /System/Library/LaunchAgents/
ls /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/
```


----------



## Mrjamieson (Jul 22, 2012)

Last login: Thu Feb 12 17:37:44 on console
Lucys-MacBook-Pro:~ leejamieson$ ls /System/Library/LaunchAgents/
com.apple.AOSHeartbeat.plist
com.apple.AOSPushRelay.plist
com.apple.AddressBook.AssistantService.plist
com.apple.AddressBook.SourceSync.plist
com.apple.AddressBook.abd.plist
com.apple.AirPlayUIAgent.plist
com.apple.AirPortBaseStationAgent.plist
com.apple.AppleGraphicsWarning.plist
com.apple.AskPermissionUI.plist
com.apple.AssistiveControl.plist
com.apple.BezelUI.plist
com.apple.CalendarAgent.plist
com.apple.CallHistoryPluginHelper.plist
com.apple.CallHistorySyncHelper.plist
com.apple.ContainerRepairAgent.plist
com.apple.CoreAuthentication.daemon.plist
com.apple.CoreLocationAgent.plist
com.apple.CoreRAIDAgent.plist
com.apple.DiagnosticReportCleanup.plist
com.apple.DictationIM.plist
com.apple.DiskArbitrationAgent.plist
com.apple.Dock.plist
com.apple.EscrowSecurityAlert.plist
com.apple.FTCleanup.plist
com.apple.FileStatsAgent.plist
com.apple.FileSyncAgent.PHD.plist
com.apple.FilesystemUI.plist
com.apple.Finder.plist
com.apple.FontRegistryUIAgent.plist
com.apple.FontValidator.plist
com.apple.FontValidatorConduit.plist
com.apple.FontWorker.plist
com.apple.IMLoggingAgent.plist
com.apple.ManagedClientAgent.agent.plist
com.apple.Maps.pushdaemon.plist
com.apple.NetworkDiagnostics.plist
com.apple.PCIESlotCheck.plist
com.apple.PackageKit.InstallStatus.plist
com.apple.PubSub.Agent.plist
com.apple.ReclaimSpaceAgent.plist
com.apple.RemoteDesktop.plist
com.apple.ReportCrash.Self.plist
com.apple.ReportCrash.plist
com.apple.ReportGPURestart.plist
com.apple.ReportPanic.plist
com.apple.SSInvitationAgent.plist
com.apple.SafariNotificationAgent.plist
com.apple.ScreenReaderUIServer.plist
com.apple.SocialPushAgent.plist
com.apple.Spotlight.plist
com.apple.SystemUIServer.plist
com.apple.TMHelperAgent.SetupOffer.plist
com.apple.TMHelperAgent.plist
com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent.plist
com.apple.USBAgent.plist
com.apple.UserEventAgent-Aqua.plist
com.apple.UserEventAgent-LoginWindow.plist
com.apple.UserNotificationCenterAgent-LoginWindow.plist
com.apple.UserNotificationCenterAgent.plist
com.apple.VoiceOver.plist
com.apple.WebKit.PluginAgent.plist
com.apple.ZoomWindow.plist
com.apple.accountsd.plist
com.apple.alf.useragent.plist
com.apple.aos.migrate.plist
com.apple.appleseed.seedusaged.plist
com.apple.appsleepd.plist
com.apple.appstoreupdateagent.plist
com.apple.apsctl.plist
com.apple.askpermissiond.plist
com.apple.assistant_service.plist
com.apple.assistantd.plist
com.apple.bird.plist
com.apple.bluetoothUIServer.plist
com.apple.btsa.plist
com.apple.cfnetwork.AuthBrokerAgent.plist
com.apple.cfnetwork.cfnetworkagent.plist
com.apple.cfprefsd.xpc.agent.plist
com.apple.cloudd.plist
com.apple.cloudfamilyrestrictionsd-mac.plist
com.apple.cloudpaird.plist
com.apple.cmfsyncagent.plist
com.apple.coredata.externalrecordswriter.plist
com.apple.coreservices.appleid.authentication.plist
com.apple.coreservices.lsactivity.plist
com.apple.coreservices.uiagent.plist
com.apple.csuseragent.plist
com.apple.cvmsCompAgentLegacy_i386.plist
com.apple.cvmsCompAgentLegacy_i386_1.plist
com.apple.cvmsCompAgentLegacy_x86_64.plist
com.apple.cvmsCompAgentLegacy_x86_64_1.plist
com.apple.cvmsCompAgent_i386.plist
com.apple.cvmsCompAgent_i386_1.plist
com.apple.cvmsCompAgent_x86_64.plist
com.apple.cvmsCompAgent_x86_64_1.plist
com.apple.diagnostics_agent.plist
com.apple.distnoted.xpc.agent.plist
com.apple.dt.CommandLineTools.installondemand.plist
com.apple.familycircled.plist
com.apple.familycontrols.useragent.plist
com.apple.familynotificationd.plist
com.apple.findmymacmessenger.plist
com.apple.fontd.useragent.plist
com.apple.gamed.plist
com.apple.helpd.plist
com.apple.iCloudUserNotifications.plist
com.apple.icbaccountsd.plist
com.apple.icloud.fmfd.plist
com.apple.iconservices.iconservicesagent.plist
com.apple.identityservicesd.plist
com.apple.idsremoteurlconnectionagent.plist
com.apple.imagent.plist
com.apple.imklaunchagent.plist
com.apple.installd.user.plist
com.apple.isst.plist
com.apple.java.InstallOnDemand.plist
com.apple.java.updateSharing.plist
com.apple.lateragent.plist
com.apple.locationmenu.plist
com.apple.lookupd.plist
com.apple.maspushagent.plist
com.apple.mbloginhelper.user.plist
com.apple.mbpluginhost.user.plist
com.apple.mdmclient.agent.plist
com.apple.mdmclient.cloudconfig.agent.plist
com.apple.mdworker.32bit.plist
com.apple.mdworker.bundles.plist
com.apple.mdworker.isolation.plist
com.apple.mdworker.lsb.plist
com.apple.mdworker.mail.plist
com.apple.mdworker.shared.plist
com.apple.mdworker.single.plist
com.apple.mdworker.sizing.plist
com.apple.metadata.SpotlightNetHelper.plist
com.apple.metadata.mdflagwriter.plist
com.apple.metadata.mdwrite.plist
com.apple.midiserver.plist
com.apple.mrt.uiagent.plist
com.apple.neagent.plist
com.apple.netauth.user.auth.plist
com.apple.netauth.user.gui.plist
com.apple.noticeboard.agent.plist
com.apple.notificationcenterui.plist
com.apple.nsurlsessiond.plist
com.apple.nsurlstoraged.plist
com.apple.parentalcontrols.check.plist
com.apple.pboard.plist
com.apple.pbs.plist
com.apple.pictd.plist
com.apple.pluginkit.pkd.plist
com.apple.pluginkit.pkreporter.plist
com.apple.printtool.agent.plist
com.apple.printuitool.agent.plist
com.apple.quicklook.32bit.plist
com.apple.quicklook.config.plist
com.apple.quicklook.plist
com.apple.quicklook.ui.helper.plist
com.apple.rcd.plist
com.apple.recentsd.plist
com.apple.rtcreportingd.plist
com.apple.safaridavclient.plist
com.apple.sbd.plist
com.apple.scopedbookmarkagent.xpc.plist
com.apple.screensharing.MessagesAgent.plist
com.apple.screensharing.agent.plist
com.apple.scrod.plist
com.apple.secd.plist
com.apple.secinitd.plist
com.apple.security.DiskUnmountWatcher.plist
com.apple.security.agentStub.plist
com.apple.security.cloudkeychainproxy.plist
com.apple.security.keychain-circle-notification.plist
com.apple.sharingd.plist
com.apple.soagent.plist
com.apple.softwareupdate_notify_agent.plist
com.apple.speech.speechdatainstallerd.plist
com.apple.speech.speechsynthesisd.plist
com.apple.speech.synthesisserver.plist
com.apple.spindump_agent.plist
com.apple.storeaccountd.plist
com.apple.storeassetd.plist
com.apple.storedownloadd.plist
com.apple.storeinappd.plist
com.apple.storelegacy.plist
com.apple.storeuid.plist
com.apple.syncdefaultsd.plist
com.apple.syncservices.SyncServer.plist
com.apple.syncservices.uihandler.plist
com.apple.systemprofiler.plist
com.apple.talagent.plist
com.apple.tccd.plist
com.apple.telephonyutilities.callservicesd.plist
com.apple.tiswitcher.plist
com.apple.universalaccessAuthWarn.plist
com.apple.universalaccesscontrol.plist
com.apple.universalaccessd.plist
com.apple.unmountassistant.useragent.plist
com.apple.usernoted.plist
com.apple.warmd_agent.plist
com.apple.webinspectord.plist
com.apple.wifi.WiFiAgent.plist
com.apple.xmigrationhelper.user.plist
com.apple.xpc.loginitemregisterd.plist
com.apple.xpc.otherbsd.plist
org.openbsd.ssh-agent.plist
Lucys-MacBook-Pro:~ leejamieson$




Last login: Thu Feb 12 17:51:33 on ttys000
Lucys-MacBook-Pro:~ leejamieson$ ls /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/
bootps.plist
com.apple.AirPlayXPCHelper.plist
com.apple.AppleFileServer.plist
com.apple.AssetCacheLocatorService.plist
com.apple.CoreRAID.plist
com.apple.CrashReporterSupportHelper.plist
com.apple.DesktopServicesHelper.plist
com.apple.DumpGPURestart.plist
com.apple.DumpPanic.plist
com.apple.FileCoordination.plist
com.apple.FileSyncAgent.sshd.plist
com.apple.FontWorker.plist
com.apple.GSSCred.plist
com.apple.GameController.gamecontrollerd.plist
com.apple.IFCStart.plist
com.apple.IOAccelMemoryInfoCollector.plist
com.apple.IOBluetoothUSBDFU.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.digest-service.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.kadmind.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.kcm.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.kdc.plist
com.apple.Kerberos.kpasswdd.plist
com.apple.KernelEventAgent.plist
com.apple.ManagedClient.cloudconfigurationd.plist
com.apple.ManagedClient.enroll.plist
com.apple.ManagedClient.plist
com.apple.ManagedClient.startup.plist
com.apple.MobileFileIntegrity.plist
com.apple.NetBootClientStatus.plist
com.apple.NetworkDiagnostics.plist
com.apple.NetworkLinkConditioner.plist
com.apple.NetworkSharing.plist
com.apple.ODSAgent.plist
com.apple.PCIELaneConfigTool.plist
com.apple.PasswordService.plist
com.apple.RFBEventHelper.plist
com.apple.RemoteDesktop.PrivilegeProxy.plist
com.apple.ReportCrash.Root.plist
com.apple.ReportPanicService.plist
com.apple.SCHelper.plist
com.apple.SubmitDiagInfo.plist
com.apple.TMCacheDelete.plist
com.apple.TrustEvaluationAgent.system.plist
com.apple.UserEventAgent-System.plist
com.apple.UserNotificationCenter.plist
com.apple.WindowServer.plist
com.apple.afpfs_afpLoad.plist
com.apple.afpfs_checkafp.plist
com.apple.airport.wps.plist
com.apple.airportd.plist
com.apple.alf.agent.plist
com.apple.appleseed.fbahelperd.plist
com.apple.applessdstatistics.plist
com.apple.apsd.plist
com.apple.aslmanager.plist
com.apple.atrun.plist
com.apple.audio.coreaudiod.plist
com.apple.auditd.plist
com.apple.autofsd.plist
com.apple.automountd.plist
com.apple.awacsd.plist
com.apple.awdd.plist
com.apple.backupd-auto.plist
com.apple.backupd.plist
com.apple.blued.plist
com.apple.bluetoothReporter.plist
com.apple.bluetoothaudiod.plist
com.apple.bnepd.plist
com.apple.bsd.dirhelper.plist
com.apple.cache_delete.plist
com.apple.cfprefsd.xpc.daemon.plist
com.apple.cloudfamilyrestrictionsd-mac.plist
com.apple.cmio.AVCAssistant.plist
com.apple.cmio.AppleCameraAssistant.plist
com.apple.cmio.IIDCVideoAssistant.plist
com.apple.cmio.VDCAssistant.plist
com.apple.cmio.iOSScreenCaptureAssistant.plist
com.apple.comsat.plist
com.apple.configd.plist
com.apple.configureLocalKDC.plist
com.apple.coreduetd.osx.plist
com.apple.coreservices.appleevents.plist
com.apple.coreservices.appleid.passwordcheck.plist
com.apple.coreservices.launchservicesd.plist
com.apple.coreservicesd.plist
com.apple.corestorage.corestoraged.plist
com.apple.corestorage.corestoragehelperd.plist
com.apple.coresymbolicationd.plist
com.apple.ctkd.plist
com.apple.cvmsServ.plist
com.apple.diagnosticd.plist
com.apple.discoveryd.plist
com.apple.discoveryd_helper.plist
com.apple.diskarbitrationd.plist
com.apple.diskmanagementd.plist
com.apple.displaypolicyd.plist
com.apple.distnoted.xpc.daemon.plist
com.apple.dnsextd.plist
com.apple.dpaudiothru.plist
com.apple.dpd.plist
com.apple.dspluginhelperd.plist
com.apple.dvdplayback.setregion.plist
com.apple.dynamic_pager.plist
com.apple.eapolcfg_auth.plist
com.apple.efax.plist
com.apple.efilogin-helper.plist
com.apple.emlog.plist
com.apple.emond.aslmanager.plist
com.apple.emond.plist
com.apple.eppc.plist
com.apple.familycontrols.plist
com.apple.findmymac.plist
com.apple.findmymacmessenger.plist
com.apple.firmwaresyncd.plist
com.apple.fontd.plist
com.apple.fontmover.plist
com.apple.fseventsd.plist
com.apple.ftp-proxy.plist
com.apple.getty.plist
com.apple.gkreport.plist
com.apple.gssd.plist
com.apple.hdiejectd.plist
com.apple.hidd.plist
com.apple.icloud.findmydeviced.plist
com.apple.iconservices.iconservicesagent.plist
com.apple.iconservices.iconservicesd.plist
com.apple.ifdreader.plist
com.apple.installandsetup.systemmigrationd.plist
com.apple.installd.plist
com.apple.installer.osmessagetracing.plist
com.apple.kcproxy.plist
com.apple.kdumpd.plist
com.apple.kextd.plist
com.apple.kuncd.plist
com.apple.locate.plist
com.apple.locationd.plist
com.apple.lockd.plist
com.apple.logind.plist
com.apple.loginwindow.LFVTracer.plist
com.apple.loginwindow.plist
com.apple.logkextloadsd.plist
com.apple.mbicloudsetupd.plist
com.apple.mdmclient.daemon.plist
com.apple.metadata.mds.index.plist
com.apple.metadata.mds.plist
com.apple.metadata.mds.scan.plist
com.apple.metadata.mds.spindump.plist
com.apple.mrt.plist
com.apple.msrpc.echosvc.plist
com.apple.msrpc.lsarpc.plist
com.apple.msrpc.mdssvc.plist
com.apple.msrpc.netlogon.plist
com.apple.msrpc.srvsvc.plist
com.apple.msrpc.wkssvc.plist
com.apple.mtmd.plist
com.apple.mtmfs.plist
com.apple.nehelper.plist
com.apple.nesessionmanager.plist
com.apple.netauth.sys.auth.plist
com.apple.netauth.sys.gui.plist
com.apple.netbiosd.plist
com.apple.networkd.plist
com.apple.networkd_privileged.plist
com.apple.newsyslog.plist
com.apple.nfsconf.plist
com.apple.nfsd.plist
com.apple.nis.ypbind.plist
com.apple.noticeboard.state.plist
com.apple.notifyd.plist
com.apple.nsurlsessiond.plist
com.apple.nsurlstoraged.plist
com.apple.ocspd.plist
com.apple.odproxyd.plist
com.apple.opendirectoryd.plist
com.apple.pacemaker.plist
com.apple.periodic-daily.plist
com.apple.periodic-monthly.plist
com.apple.periodic-weekly.plist
com.apple.pfctl.plist
com.apple.pfd.plist
com.apple.platform.ptmd.plist
com.apple.postgres.plist
com.apple.powerd.plist
com.apple.powerd.swd.plist
com.apple.preferences.timezone.admintool.plist
com.apple.preferences.timezone.auto.plist
com.apple.printtool.daemon.plist
com.apple.racoon.plist
com.apple.remotepairtool.plist
com.apple.revisiond.plist
com.apple.rpcbind.plist
com.apple.sandboxd.plist
com.apple.screensharing.plist
com.apple.scsid.plist
com.apple.secinitd.plist
com.apple.security.FDERecoveryAgent.plist
com.apple.security.agentMain.plist
com.apple.security.authhost.plist
com.apple.security.syspolicy.plist
com.apple.securityd.plist
com.apple.securityd_service.plist
com.apple.sessionlogoutd.plist
com.apple.smb.preferences.plist
com.apple.smbd.plist
com.apple.softwareupdate_download_service.plist
com.apple.softwareupdate_firstrun_tasks.plist
com.apple.softwareupdated.plist
com.apple.speech.speechsynthesisd.plist
com.apple.spindump.plist
com.apple.stackshot.plist
com.apple.statd.notify.plist
com.apple.storagekitd.plist
com.apple.storereceiptinstaller.plist
com.apple.suhelperd.plist
com.apple.syslogd.plist
com.apple.sysmond.plist
com.apple.systemkeychain.plist
com.apple.systempreferences.installer.plist
com.apple.systemstats.analysis.plist
com.apple.systemstats.daily.plist
com.apple.systemstatsd.plist
com.apple.taskgated-helper.plist
com.apple.taskgated.plist
com.apple.tccd.system.plist
com.apple.thermald.plist
com.apple.ucupdate.plist
com.apple.uninstalld.plist
com.apple.unmountassistant.sysagent.plist
com.apple.usbd.plist
com.apple.usbmuxd.plist
com.apple.uucp.plist
com.apple.var-db-dslocal-backup.plist
com.apple.vsdbutil.plist
com.apple.warmd.plist
com.apple.watchdogd.plist
com.apple.wdhelper.plist
com.apple.wifid.plist
com.apple.wirelessproxd.plist
com.apple.wwand.plist
com.apple.xpc.smd.plist
com.apple.xsan.plist
com.apple.xsandaily.plist
com.apple.xscertadmin.plist
com.apple.xscertd-helper.plist
com.apple.xscertd.plist
com.vix.cron.plist
exec.plist
finger.plist
ftp.plist
login.plist
ntalk.plist
org.apache.httpd.plist
org.cups.cups-lpd.plist
org.cups.cupsd.plist
org.net-snmp.snmpd.plist
org.ntp.ntpd.plist
org.openldap.slapd.plist
org.postfix.master.plist
shell.plist
ssh.plist
telnet.plist
tftp.plist
Lucys-MacBook-Pro:~ leejamieson$ ketstat


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

I am not seeing anything out of the ordinary that would cause a problem system wide.

Maybe try an Adware removal program like http://www.adwaremedic.com/index.php or one of the many others and see if that helps.


----------



## Mrjamieson (Jul 22, 2012)

My god what a difference that adware removal programme has made. It found a good few pieces of adware. Removed it all and Safari is working fine now and the laptop is back to its usual fast self. Many thanks for your help


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Glad you got it working. 
Strange that it was affecting all accounts system wide and nothing showed up in the usual places. (Startup items, extensions, etc)

By chance, do you run your main user account with Admin privileges?


----------



## vembutech (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi,

Check this below article to troubleshoot this issue ;

https://support.apple.com/en-au/HT203353


----------

